# giant tcr/ocr pic thread



## edgeman

its about time, sticky this one mods.


----------



## botto

edgeman said:


> its about time, sticky this one mods.


so where's YOUR pic?


----------



## edgeman

botto said:


> so where's YOUR pic?


will post when my LBS gets it in. ocr alliance 0. wheres yours?


----------



## botto

edgeman said:


> will post when my LBS gets it in. ocr alliance 0. wheres yours?


all i've got are these:


















:wink:


----------



## jwindhall

Very nice 

I'm waiting for 'Brown Santa' as mine should be here in a matter of minutes!!

Pix to follow.


----------



## jwindhall

here we are  2006 TCR limited. Big ring missing b/c it's bent


----------



## BikinCO

*Here's mine*

You can read about it here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=657496#post657496


----------



## gibson00

Anyone have a link to a pic of the new TCR Advanced ISP frame -with- the seat mast cut??
These look super cool when new, but not always so cool once it is cut down to mere mortal measurements..


----------



## botto

gibson00 said:


> Anyone have a link to a pic of the new TCR Advanced ISP frame -with- the seat mast cut??
> These look super cool when new, but not always so cool once it is cut down to mere mortal measurements..


http://bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=249078


----------



## chorus88

*2005 SM TCR Comp w/Chorus*

A 10 spd Chorus bike with Avocet cyclometer, DA Look pedals & seatpost.


----------



## Italianrider76

Australian market 2005 TCR 1 Alloy
Ultegra 10
Easton EA50 bars and stem
Sorry about the crappy photography!


----------



## Chudybeton

*First OCR here*

It's not a dream bike, but for me is something more than bike: Stock OCR3 2006.


----------



## edgeman

Chudybeton said:


> It's not a dream bike, but for me is something more than bike: Stock OCR3 2006.


nice bike, used to have a 2006 ocr2 in red also, loved it, right up until i crashed/beyond repair. waiting for my 2007 ocr alliance 0 to come in. would have bought another ocr2 but my girl felt bad & upgraded me. my kind of woman.


----------



## Chudybeton

*To edgeman:*

Thanx. I just love the way she fits me. I've bought OCR3 (in red in POLAND for 2006) after my Raleigh Olympian retired (Rest in Peace my friend). And she become a family member. Strict on budget but rides sweet. Maybe someday I'll ride OCR composite...


----------



## pelikan

Ignore all the crap in the background, this was at a ride a few weeks ago. Pretty much stock except for the pedals, seat and wheels (the xr-3s had to go and I couldn't pass up the deal I got on thses [used], use Mavic Cosmos for everyday riding). Still more than enough bike for me.


----------



## tikitorchfriday

*2006 Ocr C2*

All stock except the seat and pedals.


----------



## sevencycle

http://C:\Documents and Settings\chris rossow\My Documents\My Pictures\Picture


----------



## sevencycle

sorry I am trying to post picture of my bike


----------



## golzy

*Them is some purty bikes y'all have*

Here's my contribution(s)...

This is my wife's 2006 TCR C3









This is my 2005 TCR C1









And as an added bonus, my 2006 TCX fitted with road tires


----------



## sevencycle

*Here is mine*

View attachment 75309


----------



## SirBenno

Get out of that geeeeeeear!!! Sweet ride though


----------



## sevencycle

Yeah Big and Big. I had just got off the rollers the time I took pic. Or I was making a Statement by showing a 53 / 39 in this Compact generation. I will post updated pic (more carbon less pink).


----------



## Italianrider76

Hey Seven is that Advanced an XS size??


----------



## sevencycle

No, I thought being XS it wouldnt make too much difference.Its very stiff at BB ( 125 lb rider) and still real light (13.5 lb.). Big improvement was Look HSC5 fork. Good question.... is there more of a difference between Advance and F1 framesets with larger sizes.


----------



## fxtri

*My first posting*

My giant, a little dark picture, but it was taken about 11 pm one night last summer, during sunset:
View attachment 75410


----------



## SirBenno

2007 Bikes come with new stiffer and I think lighter forks.


----------



## SirBenno

fxtri said:


> My giant, a little dark picture, but it was taken about 11 pm one night last summer, during sunset:
> View attachment 75410


Sweet
Cool frame, not too many of those around......You live in Alaska?


----------



## fxtri

SirBenno said:


> Sweet
> Cool frame, not too many of those around......You live in Alaska?


No, not Alaska but Finland.

Do you know more about this frame ? Like what model year etc. I'm not sure as I have not seen exactly similar frame, and I bought this bike as used last spring.


----------



## SirBenno

It was more just a comment on the graphics (or lack thereof)
I really just know about the North American Giants as I live in Canada. If it were a North American bike I would say it is a regular 2004 TCR composite frame. As for what model, it really wouldn't matter because at that time Giant didn't sell an Advanced frame so all the carbon frames were the same. The only difference is that the lower end TCR 1 & 2 had forks with aluminum steerer tubes.


----------



## wildh

Well sorry about the bad pics on this. I'm too lazy to swap out tires just to to do it again for the winter indoor riding, but I wanted to take a couple before it left for another man (or woman); or should I say....I'm leaving it. Moving up the Adanced M/L frame as this was the medium and is just a bit too small. The Topolino AC29s looked pretty nice with the yellow graphics. If I remember correctly it weighed 17.4 lbs, but it's been a while since I've had in on a scale. 

Nice bikes everyone.


----------



## Italianrider76

SirBenno said:


> It was more just a comment on the graphics (or lack thereof)
> I really just know about the North American Giants as I live in Canada. If it were a North American bike I would say it is a regular 2004 TCR composite frame. As for what model, it really wouldn't matter because at that time Giant didn't sell an Advanced frame so all the carbon frames were the same. The only difference is that the lower end TCR 1 & 2 had forks with aluminum steerer tubes.



Yeah...... that frame would have most likely been sold as a frame set only rather than a complete bike because it only states "TCR Composite" on the top tube. Had it been part of a complete bike then there would be a model designation like 1, 2 etc etc.


----------



## krispyD

wildh said:


> Well sorry about the bad pics on this. I'm too lazy to swap out tires just to to do it again for the winter indoor riding, but I wanted to take a couple before it left for another man (or woman); or should I say....I'm leaving it. Moving up the Adanced M/L frame as this was the medium and is just a bit too small. *The Topolino AC29s looked pretty nice with the yellow graphics. * If I remember correctly it weighed 17.4 lbs, but it's been a while since I've had in on a scale.
> 
> Nice bikes everyone.


I'll bet! nice.


----------



## wildh

Well here is the new one. Sorry to see the old TCR 2 go, but it was replaced by a more genetically gifted TCR Advanced 0. 

Shifters, FD, RD, Cassette, Crankset - Dura Ace 7800
Brakes - Ultegra 6600
Wheels - Topolino AC29
Bar - Token TK973
Saddle - Fizik Arione
Stem - Easton EC70 110mm
Seatpost - Easton EC70


----------



## golzy

wildh said:


> Well here is the new one. Sorry to see the old TCR 2 go, but it was replaced by a more genetically gifted TCR Advanced 0.
> 
> Shifters, FD, RD, Cassette, Crankset - Dura Ace 7800
> Brakes - Ultegra 6600
> Wheels - Topolino AC29
> Bar - Token TK973
> Saddle - Fizik Arione
> Stem - Easton EC70 110mm
> Seatpost - Easton EC70


I think that this is a beautiful paint scheme. What does it weigh & how does it ride?


----------



## Italianrider76

Yeah that new TCR Advanced looks fantastic. Awesome bike.


----------



## wildh

Weight was 16.25 with pedals. It has been so flippin cold and icy around here lately, that I haven't been able to ride much outside. What I have been (about 5 miles) it's awesome! Very quick and responsive. I didn't realize how much energy I was losing with my other frame. When I put power to the pedal stroke the bike moves forward and with a vengance. It seems like the slightest down thrust of the pedal and the bike is vaulting forward. We'll see how that feels after 60 miles in the saddle, but first impression is AWESOME!


----------



## SirBenno

Anyone know where there is some pics of the 2007 TCR Advanced 1?? I gotta wait another 7 weeks for mine, grrrr.


----------



## sevencycle

13lbs. and change. Spent all my money on bike and not a camera.
View attachment 77844


----------



## SirBenno

Atleast you did some research on chainlines this time, j/k. What kind of chain is that?


----------



## sevencycle

KMC 9sl. Super Light and Strong for my weight. I use on Mt Bike also with no problem. I wont use on my singlespeed (even I have limits on this WW stuff).


----------



## Italianrider76

Why did you change the original Giant fork?


----------



## sevencycle

Lighter (260g),alot Stiffer, Less Pink.


----------



## Italianrider76

sevencycle said:


> Lighter (260g),alot Stiffer, Less Pink.


Ha ha...I know what you mean.You either loved or hated that 2005 TCR Advanced colour scheme.


----------



## sevencycle

Italianrider76 said:


> Ha ha...I know what you mean.You either loved or hated that 2005 TCR Advanced colour scheme.


You can only love it so much


----------



## wildh

Italianrider76 said:


> Ha ha...I know what you mean.You either loved or hated that 2005 TCR Advanced colour scheme.


 yeah you're right. IF you liked magenta it was great. My wife loved it and I was really mixed on it. She still really likes that color.


----------



## sevencycle

Real Men Ride Pink


----------



## Italianrider76

wildh said:


> yeah you're right. IF you liked magenta it was great. My wife loved it and I was really mixed on it. She still really likes that color.


Yeah true that. My gf also loved it. Even though she knew nothing about bikes (I tried, I really did) she would sometimes say to me....."Oh I saw someone riding one of those sexy pink and black bikes".


----------



## sevencycle

Italianrider76 said:


> Yeah true that. My gf also loved it. Even though she knew nothing about bikes (I tried, I really did) she would sometimes say to me....."Oh I saw someone riding one of those sexy pink and black bikes".


sexy guy on a pink bike.... must a been me


----------



## wildh

sevencycle said:


> Real Men Ride Pink


For the record, I don't have anything against pink....I just prefer blue (we're talking about colors here not sexual perference). :thumbsup:


----------



## Kisuke

Howdy,

first time poster 

sorry for the crappy picture 










I would post a better one but my bikes in the shop at the moment being converted to single 9spd. Lets just say I can't have a front derailer anymore :/


----------



## willly

*My Giant "ghostface Killah" Tcr Composite Awesome*

MY BABY, stock except for the *cosmic carbone premiums*, *specialized toupe seat*, _keo carbon pedals_, and some other odds and ends. whole years salary b/c im still in HS.


----------



## Italianrider76

Looks awesome...........you should be proud of that fantastic rig.


----------



## sevencycle

"whole years salary " -- Cycling Passion will live for another Generation!!! Nice ride. You gotta ride it to the PROM.


----------



## zero85ZEN

*Perhaps this summer...*

...I may get this built up. 2005 HealthNet frame size M. I've got the drivetrain (2005 Record Ergos, FD, RD), Seatpost, stem, wheelset (1340 grams: pair of Am Classics built up with Wheelsmith Aero Oval spokes, 28 hole/two cross on Interloc Racing Cadence clincher rims), and Nokon brake and shift housing. 

Plenty of time (I'm an educator; so summers off, but I've got two other bikes to ride so the need is not pressing) but funds are not overflowing for the parts I need/want to finish the build off with: '07 Record Ultra Torque cranks & Skeleton brakes, Speedplay X-1's, Giant carbon bars, Power Cordz shift cables, Selle Italia Carbon SLR, lightweight chain and other ti tidbits. 

Don't know how many hours a week I want to work as a wrench this summer to pay for the parts. Think I'd rather be poor and ride my other bikes.


----------



## central_rider

Kisuke said:


> Howdy,
> 
> first time poster
> 
> sorry for the crappy picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would post a better one but my bikes in the shop at the moment being converted to single 9spd. Lets just say I can't have a front derailer anymore :/


Why can't you have an FD anymore? Just curious.


----------



## Tangelo

*My new ride*

I just got a sweet deal from a LBS. A never riden 2005 TCR C2 for an ebay price with LBS support. All stock but the carbon stem and my Shimano 520 pedals (hey, all I have is MTB shoes right now) It's my first road bike. Still working on all the accessories etc.


----------



## Duckman

I just built this 04 M TCR Hybrid(carbon stays) frame up last month. Snag'd it cheap off Ebay and was in perfect like new condition. 

16lb 14oz. with pc and cages.


----------



## jakomonster

*My Zero*

Here is mine machine. The poor thing was sitting in a warehouse stuck in its box for 2 years before I rescued it. Cant wait to give it some loving!


----------



## JIMMYMAC

*my tcr*

here is my '04 tcr1


----------



## 80z28s6

*TCR Advanced 0*

Heres my Advanced 0









Pic of scale










Next upgrade in about a month will be a Force groupo.


----------



## sevencycle

what brand of wheels are those


----------



## 80z28s6

sevencycle said:


> what brand of wheels are those


Xero XR-1's. They weight 1536grams. I have the weights at home written down. Originally they weighed 1519 but I had to put a new rim on after I broke a spoke and then when I respoked it I pulled a spoke nipple thru the hole.That is also with about 3000 miles on them. When I get home later I'll put up a better pic with spec and weight listings.


----------



## 80z28s6

Better Pic of bike


----------



## GiAnFrA

My new frameset: TCR Advanced ISP 2007

Group: Campy Chorus 2004 with FSA Carbon Pro Elite 
Stem and handlebar: Ritchey WCS
Custom wheels: AC hubs, Ambrosio Crono F20 rims and Sapim Laser spokes with Continental Sprinter tubular
Pedals: Time rxe 
Saddle: Selle Italia Slr trans-am


----------



## Italianrider76

GianFRa.........Is that an Australian market ISP frame?? Beautiful set up.


----------



## GiAnFrA

Italianrider76 said:


> GianFRa.........Is that an Australian market ISP frame?? Beautiful set up.


No, I'm Italian and this is the european version (well.. the australian is the same :thumbsup: )


----------



## bandoulu

Here's my one.
Will post some better quality pic's l8tr.


----------



## sevencycle

nice. where was picture taken


----------



## Snopro440

I built this Giant OCR Composite frameset for my wife and built it up with Campagnolo Mirage. I used Campagnolo Vento wheels, Race Face Cadence cranks, FSA SLK seatpost, and a Serfas Curva saddle. I have a 2006 Centaur group for her bike, but I haven't upgraded it yet. It is a sweet riding bike, and the bare carbon finish with mild dark red and white accents are amazing. She loves the bar tape, so if you don't save your breath......


----------



## tikitorchfriday

Nice job snopro440. You don't see a whole lot of pics of the ocr on this thread. Your wife should be very happy with it. 

I'm very happy with mine so far and plan to keep it around for awhile. I do want to make upgrades in the future when I can find the cash :thumbsup:


----------



## Snopro440

Thanks, she really like it so far. It was a fun project also!!! I just have to get around to swapping to the Centaur, but she is happy the way it is, and doesn't want to be with out it!!!!


----------



## The Irish Roller

*Tcr*

Here's my slightly old but loved TCR

Campag Chorus Centaur 10spd mix


----------



## Kisuke

central_rider said:


> Why can't you have an FD anymore? Just curious.


It was ripped out of the frame when the chain broke and caught the front derailer. :cryin:


----------



## aboyd

*06 Ocr C3*

My 2006 OCR C3. Rides really nice.


----------



## craigd

Here's my Giant OCR c1 2007


----------



## migs26

what year model is this TCR composite? TIA


----------



## SirBenno

Well here is my baby. Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally got it today. Rides like you wouldn't believe. Paint is sooooo detailed and smooth. Blown away by the finish.


----------



## sevencycle

i like the stealth paint job.so new still has valve caps.


----------



## 80z28s6

Migs26 its an 03 model.


----------



## Italianrider76

Beautiful TCR Advanced there. Can you post some more pics especially on the drive side???


----------



## SirBenno

Ask and you shall receive.
Sorry forgive the crappy pedals, they are off my winter mountain bike. The guy that bought my old 2005 TCR C1 bought my shoes so my new ones are still on order. My Keo's will go on next week when the shoes get here :blush2: What a shame in the mean time.


----------



## Italianrider76

Hey SirBenno, that is quite stunning. Interesting to note that the Australian market (where I am) version of your Advanced is the same except that it comes with an SLR XP saddle, Deda bars/stem and a slightly different seatpost. I'm not sure why.

I really like the finish, looks awesome. Good to see you are eating spaghetti!

I hate to be a pain in the rear end after you posted those nice photos but is there any chance of getting one more photo taken much like the TCR Composite at the top of the page?? Just a pic of the whole bike with the drive side facing??

Cheers!


----------



## aliensporebomb

Update 06Jun08:










2003 TCR2 Alloy, 105 everything except replaced SPD-R pedals with Ultegra SPD-SL's now.
Specialized Toupe team seat with cushy Specialized bar tape, Armadillo Elite tires.

Mileage: about 5500.

Replaced the old BikeE recumbent wired computer with a Trek Incite 9i computer (wireless).

Slick.


----------



## Indy425

Sombody say OCR....yep I have one. Haven't done much to it but ride it but I'm an upgrade freek so I'm sure it will go through changes. I already have some race X wheels for it. It's an 06 and I got it new for 1100.00 so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## CaliBuddha

some sweet bikes here... makes me want a tcr


----------



## Kisuke

A couple of months ago I posted a pic of my TCR Aero2 before it spat a front deraillure. Since then I have turned it into a commuter instead.

The bike









The damage









The new bars


----------



## craigd

Giant TCR Composite 2007

picked her up yesterday


----------



## slowoldman

This is mine TCR, 4 yrs old, has over 10,000km on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## SteadyHand

Just got these wheels on this past week.


----------



## xtrememadness

this is my brand new 2007 tcr. just brought her home yesterday. rode today for first time and it was amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## xtrememadness

this is my brand new 2007 tcr. just brought her home yesterday. rode it today for the first time. it was amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## xtrememadness

lets try this again


----------



## Jaji

*2006 Giant TCR Composite 0*

Here is my TCR C0

Shimano 105 brifters, brakes, front der. Ultegra rear der. 
Velomax Circuits
Easton Equipe Pro carbon bars
Easton EM90 magnesium stem 100mm x 90 degrees
FSA Gossamer compact cranks
FSA SL-K carbon seatpost
Selle Italia Flite Trans Am saddle (w/ glory hole)
Shimano PD-M535 SPD pedals
Michelin Pro2 Race Tires

So far so good. Practical no bling build in a somewhat raceable setup. Love the fit and feel.


----------



## stainofmind

Sorry for the poor picture, it's all I have available right now. I just finished my first full assembly using this used TCR One alloy frame:


----------



## Ken Wells

Killer bikes man! Too bad they are worth less than a plugged nickel. I paid 2400 for my TCR Composite 1 2006 and was lucky to get 1650 a year later.


----------



## Jaji

unless you get it on ebay for very little $.


----------



## goofygoober

*My new TCR Composite*

Just got this back from being built up.
Size Med Giant TCR compsite frame & forks.
Got a great deal on this (£499 from a shop in Belfast).
Also got a new pair of Shimano 7801 SL wheels,new Fizik Arione saddle, new FSA K force lite post and a new pair of Conti GP400S tyres.
Everything else was off my previous bike.
Not ridden it yet, but I'm rellay please with how it looks.
I've always liked Giants, and the bargain price for the frame was too good to turn down.


----------



## rick222

08 TCR Advanced 2 just picked up. 
08 Ultegra SL
12 27 Cassette
Sella SMP Stratos Saddle


----------



## Jaji

nice bike. any pics of the whole bike in one shot?


----------



## Italianrider76

I agree.......a photo of the whole bike please!!


----------



## rick222

Jaji said:


> nice bike. any pics of the whole bike in one shot?


The Aero bars come off for group rides. I use them for TT's and solo only.


----------



## Italianrider76

Ah.....yes....thanks....very nice.


----------



## messyparrot

Here is my first real road bike, I have done lots of racing on it.
Never a complaint about it, it is now retired as my commuter bike so it gets more riding than any other after all.


----------



## jrogers1585

*06 C1 w/ fresh yellow wraps*


















YELLOW JACKET YELLOW AND BLACK!
Thinking about swapping out the Race Face crankset for a carbon FSA


----------



## messyparrot

Nice looking step up on your Giant!

I rode mine today to work (as usual) and it never fails to impress me.


----------



## leatherneck

*08 TCR Advanced 0*

Picked it up yesterday!!!


----------



## barrykm

Wow Leatherneck, that is a good looking bike!: thumbsup: Giant really know how to do it.

Can't wait to see a pic of the 2008 OCR C1 - Carbon and Gold...!


----------



## Onaha

*My new TCR Advanced*

My very first ride on this bike was the Solvang Prelude on Nov. 3rd. This frameset exceeded my expectations by a mile, it's just amazing!


----------



## rick222

Great looking machine, what Advanced model is that?


----------



## Onaha

Thanks! It's the 2008 TCR Advanced, sold as a framest only in this color scheme.


----------



## rick222

Ahhh that explains it. I have the 08 Advanced 2 that only comes in red and is the only advanced that dosen't have the ISP seat post, that is unless you purchase the frameset.
Once again great looker.


----------



## Odotpara

*TCR over the years*

Hi guys,

Just found out about this forum today. Seems cool

My three Giants from over the years


----------



## Deoxy

Here's my contribution to RBR society.
It's a '06 TCR ISP frame that was screaming for my help (it was in it's box for over a year when I met him).
Sram force 
Campagnolo shamal wheels
7,4kg

Think this will do for some races? I sure hope so 
<img src="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108766&stc=1&d=1195476483">


----------



## btrutta

Lets see if I can get this pic up here. TCR comp, mostly campy record, reynolds dv 46 wheels, going into it's 3rd season of racing. My favorite road bike that I've ridden.


----------



## radare

Here's my '05 TCR. Nothing fancy to look at, but a really good ride! This winter I tore her down and rebuilt her with full Ultegra SL. Not a bad combination and a bike that weighs under 16 lbs on my bathroom scale.


----------



## ckopik




----------



## Italianrider76

That's a nice TCR but I don't understand why people post photos taken from obscure angles of their bikes and never actually post a phot where the entire bike is clearly visible.


----------



## jerfie

*My TCR Limited*

I got it over a year ago and appreciate it more every day [i hope the image works, first time posting with a picture].


----------



## cyclocommuter

Photos of my new bike... a TCR C2. Addons include a Fizik ICS Saddle Pak, a Cateye Strada wireless computer, and Arundel water bottle holders. I still have to break this bike in... hopefully the snow will melt soon.


----------



## zero85ZEN

*Nice!*



btrutta said:


> Lets see if I can get this pic up here. TCR comp, mostly campy record, reynolds dv 46 wheels, going into it's 3rd season of racing. My favorite road bike that I've ridden.


Think I might try and get my Team Health Net frame built up and ride it this summer. I need a new bike to get me excited about riding agian.


----------



## Bontrager

Just finished the build.


----------



## toyota

Bontrager said:


> Just finished the build.
> 
> https://phalanx.phpwebhosting.com/coppermine/albums/uploads/misc/2k8tcra1.jpg


 really nice bike but if thats your final setup then that frame clearly doesnt fit you


----------



## Bontrager

toyota said:


> really nice bike but if thats your final setup then that frame clearly doesnt fit you


Seatpost in its correct position, seat moved back, handlebars rotated down. 2.3 mile test ride feels great. I'm sure my tool kit will be getting a lot of use in the next few weekends as I adjust things.


----------



## Bontrager

Getting close to finished and should be about 17.4 pounds:


----------



## icamp

This is my TCR

View attachment 126934


----------



## bigbadbenny

Here is my bike the good ol' TCR 2


----------



## slonoma98

My 04 TCR C2


----------



## leviathans_child

80z28s6 said:


> Heres my Advanced 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next upgrade in about a month will be a Force groupo.


my 08 comp1 with ksyrium SL's, ultegra pedals weighs less than that...not much less but less...

yeah yeah i know, "but it's as floopy as grandpa's cock"...well i dont care!


----------



## 80z28s6

leviathans_child said:


> my 08 comp1 with ksyrium SL's, ultegra pedals weighs less than that...not much less but less...
> 
> yeah yeah i know, "but it's as floopy as grandpa's cock"...well i dont care!


After I put the AC 420's on it dropped it down to 17lbs even. I was going to get some Sram Red, but after some stuff hit the fan, I have to put that project on the back burner.


----------



## aliensporebomb

*I wouldn't say that....*



Ken Wells said:


> Killer bikes man! Too bad they are worth less than a plugged nickel. I paid 2400 for my TCR Composite 1 2006 and was lucky to get 1650 a year later.


I feel your pain, but I buy my bikes to ride them into the ground, not to sell them a year
later.

In my experience the only things that appreciate in value the next year are
old Gibson guitars and certain kinds of real estate!


----------



## leviathans_child

my beast


----------



## Italianrider76

Awesome ride! Is that a bottle of Mount Franklin??


----------



## leviathans_child

Italianrider76 said:


> Awesome ride! Is that a bottle of Mount Franklin??


haha...yeah it is...i hate tap water...


----------



## cyclocommuter

My two TCR C2s head to head...


----------



## RIDERUBICON

Here's my TCR. It's actually the day I was asked to try a set of Token carbon/alloy rims.

Seems everything is a carbon/alloy blend.


----------



## musicociclista

here's mine!


----------



## racerXX

*Here's mine *

Post bike-wreck with bad concussion


----------



## cmtp

*TCR Alliance*

Here's my TCR Alliance.


----------



## Naldayin

Hehe that looks familiar

here's my ocr


----------



## wadegreene

Here is my OCR A1.It's been a good first bike.


----------



## gambo2166

Heres my 2009 TCR Adv. Team SL.. SWEEEEEETTTT!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rward325

*Mt '03 TCR One*

*She is gone now. On to bigger and better things*

My '03 TCR One, Weighing in now at 17.4 lbs. Not much left of the stock bike at this point. Frame, Fork, BB and Crank are all that are left. She is going to get retired this year as it is finally time for a new bike. Here is a build list to this point.

Handlebars and Stem:
Kestrel EMS Pro OS / Giant Carbon Fiber

Fork and Headset:
Stock

Wheels:
Custom Built DT Swiss RR 1.1/240s Hub / Competition Spokes

Crankset and Bottom bracket:
Shimano Ultegra BB / Ultegra Cranksset 

Saddle and Seat Post:
Fizik Aireon Carbon / Thompson EC 70 0 Offset 

Pedals and Chain:
Look Keo Sprint / Shimano Dura Ace

Cog/Gearing et cetera:
F:39/53 Ultegra, R:12/25 Dura-Ace 10 Spd., Feather Brakes


----------



## tx_shifter

n/m............


----------



## luc

^^^that tcr is sechs








my commuter^
giant ocr 3 that i turned into an 8 speed.. just removed the front derailleur and high and low front sprockets.


----------



## JiminyJim

Just joined the forum. Thought I should post some pics of my TCR. I have since put on a Fizik K:1 saddle. Have a TCR Advanced SL ISP on order. Can't wait to ride it.


----------



## Italianrider76

Awesome....exactly what a race bike should look like.


----------



## chirider990

*My TCR composite*

Well here it is. My TCR composite. 14.97 lbs as raced with computer and all. Going out the door as soon as I can sell it. New TCR ISP is on its way. Please disregard the junk in the back round.


----------



## C6Rider

nice to see a bike from my LBS in Whitby.

sweet bike !


----------



## JiminyJim

Finally got my frame built up yesterday. Can't wait to go for an extended ride.


----------



## chirider990

I am sure you have heard this a few times but you might want to check out recall notices for the fork.


----------



## JiminyJim

I am aware of the recall, but thanks for the heads up. A replacement fork should be on the way soon.


----------



## ping771

For picture thread, there's way too few photos of Giants here. So I'll add mine, even though I am sadly going to sell this within a month. I don't need another training bike. TCR Advanced T-Mobile edition, small size.


----------



## wevergo

*Giant SCR C3*

My new 'non-competition' bike.
It's a triple for in the mountains in Europe, Pyrenees.
Normally I use a Trek Madone 5.5 Performance for competition.
https://forum.fiets.nl/topic.asp?sort=&page=251&TID=107

This Giant is excellent!
Albert, the Netherlands.


----------



## gambo2166

My 2009 TCR Advanced SL Team.


----------



## wevergo

*This was my first Giant*

Giant TCR Alliance 3.
It was my winterbike.
Albert, the Netherlands.


----------



## simplyhankk

the TCR Advanced SL looks nice. How does it ride? The size of the headtube poses some stiffness...


----------



## gambo2166

Its a super great bike. Super stiff in the BB and the head/top tube yet super compliant light and sexy. I love it!


----------



## krank

This Frame is for sale as well as the components
http://cid-467b0ded5abb5655.skydriv...Bicycle Parts/Giant TCR C1 Frame/SANY0008.JPG


----------



## [email protected]

.....


----------



## jrabbito

Here she is after her maiden voyage! Bad photo but all I had time for...'09 TCR Advanced 1


----------



## paganopj

*Giant TCR A1*

Here's mine...


----------



## barrykm

[email protected] said:


> .....


I've been waiting to see pics of that clolour scheme, it looks great. How about some more, but in different light?


----------



## mimason

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3354089077/sizes/l/


----------



## simplyhankk

mimason said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3354089077/sizes/l/




Love the red/black/white paint...sexy bike


----------



## mimason

^^ 15.75 lbs as shown.
This will drop at least another 150 grams with a 3T stem(backordered) and a lighter saddle. The SMP here is 230 grams. May also cut down steerer tube too a little.


----------



## gigemaggs99

Here is a picture of my new toy, came today in the mail.










I'm going to have to take my camera out on the road, ya'll have some NICE ASS pictures posted.

I do have a question, when I was putting it together today after taking it out of the box I noticed a threaded hole underneath the top-tube. The hole/threads are smaller than the water bottle cage screws so I'm not sure what would go there. There is only one hole. I took a picture, hopefully it will come out, any ideas what it's for?










Should I buy a rubber washer and allen-head screw to fill this hole for moisture issues or should I leave it as it is?

Thanks!


----------



## mikagsd

Where was this photo taken...absolutely beautiful.


----------



## simplyhankk

umm, which one?


----------



## botto

mikagsd said:


> Where was this photo taken...absolutely beautiful.


against the garage door of a friend in the 'burbs. :wink:


----------



## mikagsd

botto said:


> all i've got are these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:



Sorry, this was the pic I was referring to...where was this taken? Beautiful!


----------



## simplyhankk

mikagsd said:


> Sorry, this was the pic I was referring to...where was this taken? Beautiful!



It does look really pretty, almost unrealistic! My guess is Europe somewhere?


----------



## segfault66

*2009 Giant TCR Advanced*

Size medium. I purchased it as a frameset. I initially moved components from my 2006 Giant TCR to my 2009 Giant TCR Advanced. I felt it deserved new components. Now I have it setup with a mix of SRAM and Shimano: SRAM Red shfters, Force RD, Shimano Ultegra SL FD, crank, pedals, Ultegra cassette, Dura Ace chain, 105 brakes (black), Easton EA 90 SL wheels, FSA OS-115 110mm, FSA Wing Pro Compact Alloy handlebar, Fizik Arione saddle, Fizik Microtex bar tape, Conti GP4000S Chili Black tires, Conti tubes.


----------



## botto

simplyhankk said:


> It does look really pretty, almost unrealistic! My guess is Europe somewhere?


it's definitely not the heartland. :wink:


----------



## 4400




----------



## giant_tcr3

gigemaggs99 said:


> Here is a picture of my new toy, came today in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to take my camera out on the road, ya'll have some NICE ASS pictures posted.
> 
> I do have a question, when I was putting it together today after taking it out of the box I noticed a threaded hole underneath the top-tube. The hole/threads are smaller than the water bottle cage screws so I'm not sure what would go there. There is only one hole. I took a picture, hopefully it will come out, any ideas what it's for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I buy a rubber washer and allen-head screw to fill this hole for moisture issues or should I leave it as it is?
> 
> Thanks!


its where you attach a race number.


----------



## 4400

<http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=314967&id=1370508441>


----------



## gigemaggs99

I took this picture on the side of the road this morning. Had a nice 30 mile ride, great weather today.


----------



## lcd550

Long story short, started out as a stock OCR2 ended up with a TCR Comp. I kept upgrading components from the aluminum, 105/Tiagra OCR2 to the full carbon TCR Comp, full Ultegra.


----------



## fishtaco

*New-Old TCR Build*

Just built up a never ridden TCR C2 from 2006. I upgraded from a Specialized Allez and the geometry is almost exactly the same. I built it with Ultegra SL, Neuvation R28 aero 4, vittoria rubino pro tires, FSA k-wing bars and thomson post and stem. It is a dream to ride!


----------



## cyclocommuter

*Wheel Upgrades*

I just upgraded the wheels on my 2 Giants:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclocommuter/3496080644/" title="All purpose bike (Sharky) by cyclocommuter, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3374/3496080644_40b6e0e6e9_o.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="All purpose bike (Sharky)" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclocommuter/3495261405/" title="Hill Climbing Bike (Red) by cyclocommuter, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3557/3495261405_c98f0fc901_o.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Hill Climbing Bike (Red)" /></a>


----------



## LouBasil1410

delete


----------



## Nightrider_AU

Needs some black cranks to make it really pimping. So far loving the bike, just got the wheels for flat races, havent had a chance to really try them out yet.


----------



## Moppel

*that's it*

that's it :thumbsup: 


Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP (size L)
Campa Super Record
LW Gen III Standard
Ritchey WCS 4-Axis wet Black
Ritchey SuperLogic Carbon Evolution
Prologo Scratch Nack white Carbon
Elite Pase Carbon
Look Keo Carbon
HAC 5

totol weight as it is ... 6,42kg


----------



## XTRM965

*2009 Advanced SL ISP*

13.47 lbs as pictured, rides great.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

Nice Bike! 

Perhaps you go for a white saddle?



Which BB you use with the Easton crank?


----------



## XTRM965

*Easton Crank/BB*

Yep, a white saddle is needed. I'm thinking of ordering a carbon Fizik Arione but we'll see. 

As for the bb, I called Easton and talked to a guy who had no idea what bb to use. He claimed it worked with most bb's. I told him that was crap and he couldn't give me an answer. Turns out it fits a Shimano bb though, certainly not Sram/GXP. On the Sram, the non drive ID of the bearing is smaller than Shimano.


----------



## mimason

I have the same team stem on a red SL but with the 3t limited bars. I think your bike would look better with the limited stem and bars since the color scheme would be better IMO unless you are trying for the red, white an blue theme. Not sure if it's worth the extra coin for the bling though. It's only 2 grams lighter for the stem and this bike does not need any more compliance.


----------



## XTRM965

*3T Bar and Stem*

Couldn't agree more, the limited colors on the 3T bars and stem are beautiful. I already had the bar though and couldn't justify the additional expense of the limited stem (sounds pretty dumb when you look at the rest of the bike). Added to that, QBP doesn't carry either the bar or stem in the limited version so it would have been more of a pain to get them. 

I already had a touch or red with the shifters and crank so I decided it wasn't a big deal. Most of the kits I wear have some red too...


----------



## dragonanvil

Here's my new baby, just finished last week, just fitted this week. I am one happy camper.


----------



## jkmacman

*saddle*

sup?

i took a fizik royal blue saddle off my trek 5600, it's the same color as tcr on your bike.

now i have two adamo ism saddles on my road bikes, the olympic one would look cool on your trc. i think i need white tape on my trek to enhance the mostly white saddle

this one is on my trek:









on my gianr ocr-3:









this one might work on your bike:









these saddles are said to be prostate friendly, as I freaked that my psa number spiked when i started cycling, even though everything else (health numbers) got better!


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

This week my frame arrived! Weight size S 1070g uncut Seatpost! 

Heres the firts foto! I hope I will finish it this weekend.


----------



## jkmacman

*s w e e t*

That's a sweet looking bike. I am hoping to upgrade my giant ocr-3, with a tcr-advanced, the guy was asking $900 for the frame, I counter-offered, $700. Probably should have said $800, as if i don't hear back by next week, I'll just say when can I give you the $900 bucks? My ocr-3 is too big, already fell off once using aero bars at wrong time, so its an investment in safety to upgrade. One caveat, the $64,000 question: Is alum better for the trainer?

He sent me this link that he says is similiar


----------



## JIMMYMAC

here is my new tcr - new updated with ultegra 6700 pics
View attachment 178834


View attachment 178835


----------



## jkmacman

*s w e e t*

I have a giant rabobank water bottle (2)
it turns out i took the campy stuff off my trek 5900, and put it on the tcr advanced, i had a giant ocr-3 w/ultegra, the ocr-3 was too big, so now those gears are on the trek 5900. I just picked it up tonight, and it looks sweet w/ultegra. the 5900 wrecked another bb, so I have to get one before the wrench can built the advanded

how much do you think a 2007 tcr advanced with campy chorus, but record shifters and record crank should cost? I paid $900 for the frame plus another $1100 or $1200 for labor, plus new carbon handlebars and record crank for the advanced and ultegra brakes for the trek 5900. all told i think i got two sweet carbon bikes, but now the giant is clearly the better bike

btw: my avatar is the trek 5900 before i took the campy off it


----------



## barrykm

Great looking bike! I think that the Rabobank livery is elegantly understated,


----------



## tuanmynsr

*07 Giant TCR Advanced Team T-Mobile ISP*

Here's my 07 Giant TCR Advanced Team T-Mobile ISP with Bontrager Race XXX Lite Clinchers.


----------



## gigemaggs99

Took this picture on Saturday morning's ride.

My question is, does anyone have an picture taking tips on how to get the bike to stand up on it's own, do you have anything special you balance the bike on, i.e. water bottle, camelbak, etc....? Sometimes I find a great spot to take a picture of my bike and I want to take it in the middle of the road but my jedi force is not strong enough to make Sir Charles stand up on his own without me on it. 


Sir Charles on Saturday:


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

Frame: Giant TCR Advanced SL S
Headset: FSA Carbon
Expander: Extralite Ultrastar + Tune Ahead Cap
Wheels: Easton EC90 Aero
Tires: Conti Competion/GP4000 SR
handlebar: Ritchey Evolution SL 42
Stem: Ritchey 4 Axis
Liners: Nokon
Handelbartape: Deda
Brakes: Zero Gravity
Groupeset: Sram Red
front Derailleur: Rival
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon
Skewers: Tune AC1
Bottelecages: Elite Pase
Saddle: Selle Italia Thoork

weight: 6,3kg


----------



## dxdgenert

Here is my new beauty.










*2005 TCR Advanced T-Mobile
*Full Ultegra 10 speed group w/ Dura Ace front derailleur
Ritchey WCS Carbon seat post and bars
Ritchey WCS 4 Axis stem
Cane Creek headset
FSA Gossamer crankset
Fizik Arione
Arundel Dave-O cages
Mavic Ksyrium SL SSC wheels
Vittoria Rally tubulars


----------



## dna59

Here is my '05 OCR3...Selle Italia SLK on the way and Ultegra SL components by the end of summer along w/ a carbon stem and seatpost.


----------



## Plasticman

XTR_Chris_XTR said:


> Frame: Giant TCR Advanced SL S
> Headset: FSA Carbon
> Expander: Extralite Ultrastar + Tune Ahead Cap
> Wheels: Easton EC90 Aero
> Tires: Conti Competion/GP4000 SR
> handlebar: Ritchey Evolution SL 42
> Stem: Ritchey 4 Axis
> Liners: Nokon
> Handelbartape: Deda
> Brakes: Zero Gravity
> Groupeset: Sram Red
> front Derailleur: Rival
> Pedals: Look Keo Carbon
> Skewers: Tune AC1
> Bottelecages: Elite Pase
> Saddle: Selle Italia Thoork
> 
> weight: 6,3kg


That is one sweet rig!


----------



## timaplin

*My Giant*

Hello all,
I'd like you to meet my baby. This is my '06 TCR Advanced.


----------



## jkmacman

*2007 TCR Advanced Campy to the Core*









picked up this frame earlier this summer, and took the campy parts off my 2003 trek post office bike, the trek in turn got the ultegra off my giant ocr-3 was too big

i like the tcr advanced better than thew trek, but I had the post office bike on the trainor today, and I'll be using it a lot during the week, tcr advanced for week end shifts that will be split will another giant my yukon fx mtb











here's the old trek, i took the mavics off and put them on the tcr


----------



## deeluk

Here are a couple of shots of my TCR Advanced 2. Loving this bike!!!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/deeluk/3779235777/" title="bike0003-Edit by deeluk, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3442/3779235777_3934156903.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="bike0003-Edit" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/deeluk/3780056942/" title="bike0007-Edit by deeluk, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2450/3780056942_9a25306a99.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="bike0007-Edit" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/deeluk/3780048866/" title="bike0004-Edit by deeluk, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3459/3780048866_e524939cbc.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="bike0004-Edit" /></a>


----------



## gnatman

*What's the final weight?*

View attachment 175802


I've enjoyed this thread and realize it's old, but how much do all those new carbon fiber bikes weigh?? They look great.

Pictured is my old-school Cadex 980 carbon fiber/aluminum lugged frame from 1993, which I've built and rebuilt and upgraded and modified…etc. It goes at about 23.5 lbs as pictured.

I love this bike, but think it might be time to invest in newer, lighter technology, but am curious about where I might end up in the weight savings department.


----------



## TXTBOOK

Just picked this up used on Thursday. 

My first roadbike, plan on commuting to UCSD with it!


----------



## naconst

06 tcr 3 ,not stock at all (cranks will be next )

https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/uploads/roadbike/316352/P9170253.JPG


----------



## Lazyrider

2010 Giant TCR Advanced 1 with 10' Sram Force. Had it for a few weeks. Amazing bike and 15lb 13 oz stock with pedals, cages and computer.


----------



## naconst

06 TCR .Resent build for road rides /mainly Mt. biker

View attachment 178098


View attachment 178099


View attachment 178100


----------



## Maaku

My custom sanded/clear coated TCR which sits safely in my room at nights:


----------



## EMB145 Driver

*2005 Tcr C1*

I just rolled over 14,000 miles on this frame this week, and I've had it exactly three years. It's a great ride, no problems at all. I know I gotta get some sexier bottle cages, but those were in the close out bin at an LBS about a year ago.


----------



## jkmacman

14,000 this year or 4 years you had the frame

a guy i cycled w/here in jersey had that same colors

its nice but i'm happy w/my white, black & blue tcr advanced


----------



## EMB145 Driver

jkmacman said:


> 14,000 this year or 4 years you had the frame
> 
> a guy i cycled w/here in jersey had that same colors
> 
> its nice but i'm happy w/my white, black & blue tcr advanced


14,000 in the three years I've owned it. I bought it at the end of September 2006. LBS made me a great deal, they wanted to move it, and I couldn't say no. I've put a little over so far 4,000 on in 2009. I wish I had the time to ride 14K in a year, but sadly 2009 will wind up somewhere near 6K.

Edit: Yea, I'd be happy with yours too!!!


----------



## damt

sad to say this is not my ride :cryin: i ride a tarmac SL2.. 
my friend's ride.. just fresh from the LBS yest..
must say it's one heck of a looker..
:mad2:


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

Looks cool! What size is it and what cranks are on?

The photo quality doesn't do the bike justice... :blush2:


----------



## damt

gotta agree on that.. think the photo was taken by his iphone..
he's on the dura ace carbon crank.. kinda liked that more than the Red crank


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

You could talk him into riding to a place with a nice scenic background (Sentosa?) and then taking some "beauty shots" of his beauty...  

Sorry to be insisting, is this size "S"?

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer

PS: Nice example of a "beauty shot" ...

https://www.b-bike.de/Images/BikesSignatur/IMG_0284_CAAD5_Furka.jpg


----------



## damt

haha.. seems like u know something bout the little island? nice mountain shots.. perhaps could coax him to take a photo with a nicer background.. 

apologies for not answering the sizing question.. slipped my mind.. yes.. it's an S size


----------



## TOflat

Giant TCR Advanced 2 for 2009. 

Upgraded the bars from Raceface Rides to Easton EC90 Aero bars. 
Seat was switched to a Giant Gel race seat with ti rails.
Full Shimano 105
Speedplay Zero Pedals (Chromo...yes, this will be rectified with the new bike with titanium)
Weights 17.95lbs 

It's up for sale, asking *$2400 CND* for it with the upgrades. *$2000CND* with the original parts restored on it. PM me for any details. If need be I'll deliver it to your door if you're close enough! (Located in Toronto ON)

Gotta make room for the new TCR Advanced SL 2!


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

@TOflat

1) WELCOME to the forum! 

2) Have you put an ad in the Classifieds section? This here is for proud owners, not so much for sellers (even if it's going to be a GIANT again... )

3) A better photo and some more details could help in your sales efforts (size, miles ridden, group set, etc.) :idea: 

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## huckles

*My TCR Advanced Rabobank*

Hi, this is my first post, but Im so happy with the bike and finally took some nice photos with it. Waiting on SRAM Red groupset to come next week!
View attachment 181805


View attachment 181800


View attachment 181801


View attachment 181802


View attachment 181803


View attachment 181804


----------



## thatdrewguy

2010 TCR Advanced 2 w/6700 Ultegra
Size small, weight w/o pedals was 16.5 lbs with fizik arione saddle (256g). Now replaced with spec phenom sl (208g).


----------



## lockwood1

thatdrewguy said:


> 2010 TCR Advanced 2 w/6700 Ultegra
> Size small, weight w/o pedals was 16.5 lbs with fizik arione saddle (256g). Now replaced with spec phenom sl (208g).


I would like to see that Shimano Ultegra 6700 crank please!:mad2:


----------



## thatdrewguy

lockwood1 said:


> I would like to see that Shimano Ultegra 6700 crank please!:mad2:


Why?  Aren't they on other bikes too? Here you go...


----------



## lockwood1

thatdrewguy said:


> Why?  Aren't they on other bikes too? Here you go...


It looks wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cool thanks for the pic:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazyrider

*NIce*

Looks awesome. I contemplated your bike but went with the Advanced 1 instead. I had Rival on other bikes and the Force 10 is just too light to pass up. My medium Adv 1 weighed in at 15lbs 12 oz *with* pedals, cages and computer. I like the arione but it is heavy compared to the Aspide saddles I run on my other bikes. 

I really like the paint scheme on your frame and the Ultegra shifter look mean. 











thatdrewguy said:


> 2010 TCR Advanced 2 w/6700 Ultegra
> Size small, weight w/o pedals was 16.5 lbs with fizik arione saddle (256g). Now replaced with spec phenom sl (208g).


----------



## thatdrewguy

Lazyrider said:


> Looks awesome. I contemplated your bike but went with the Advanced 1 instead. I had Rival on other bikes and the Force 10 is just too light to pass up. My medium Adv 1 weighed in at 15lbs 12 oz *with* pedals, cages and computer. I like the arione but it is heavy compared to the Aspide saddles I run on my other bikes.
> 
> I really like the paint scheme on your frame and the Ultegra shifter look mean.


I've been looking at the picture of your bike for the last couple weeks admiring everything about it. I like the white with red detail, it really looks great. Mine in black with the white Giant logos, I feel like a rolling billboard whereas I think yours is a bit more subtle.


----------



## Lazyrider

thatdrewguy said:


> I've been looking at the picture of your bike for the last couple weeks admiring everything about it. I like the white with red detail, it really looks great. Mine in black with the white Giant logos, I feel like a rolling billboard whereas I think yours is a bit more subtle.



Thanks,
How do you like the new Ultegra? I bet they did a better job with it than the new Dura Ace which they seemed to have rushed out. Ultegra probably solved the shift issues I have been reading about. 

I think the white is more loud than your bike. I prefer black bikes, but my Giant looks cool in white. Change of pace for me. Either way, they are the best bang for the $ out there and Giant makes their own carbon unlike most others that have others do it for them.


----------



## thatdrewguy

Lazyrider said:


> Thanks,
> How do you like the new Ultegra? I bet they did a better job with it than the new Dura Ace which they seemed to have rushed out. Ultegra probably solved the shift issues I have been reading about.


I didn't know Ultegra had gone under the handlebar cable routing this year and that pretty much sold me when I recently learned of it. This is my first road bike in many years so I really have nothing compare it to. I was only looking at Rival spec'd bikes until the discovery and it opened up a whole range of bikes for me to consider. Call me crazy but it was aesthetics and not performance that became the deciding point.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

@thatdrewguy

That's a really nice color scheme on your TCR Advanced!

Where did you get that bike from, I couldn't find that on the US Giant website?  

Many happy miles,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## thatdrewguy

Good eyes on noticing the color scheme difference.  
Picked it up from a Giant store in Taiwan. It's also spec'd different from the US AD2, Aksium w/Schwalbe instead of Ksyrium Elite w/Michelin, and Ultegra compact.


----------



## dtaupo

*Giant TCR 2R and Composite 0*

Here are my Giant TCR 2R and Giant TCR Composite 0.

I just picked up the composite and am looking for weekend time to ride it.


----------



## terminus123

Lazyrider said:


> Thanks,
> How do you like the new Ultegra? I bet they did a better job with it than the new Dura Ace which they seemed to have rushed out. Ultegra probably solved the shift issues I have been reading about.
> 
> I think the white is more loud than your bike. I prefer black bikes, but my Giant looks cool in white. Change of pace for me. Either way, they are the best bang for the $ out there and Giant makes their own carbon unlike most others that have others do it for them.


wow, is this really true?


----------



## rockcaster

This one is 2008 TCR C2.


----------



## thedago

*Anniversary Present from my wife*

2009 TCR Advanced 3


----------



## yuroshek

terminus123 said:


> wow, is this really true?


not sure if this is sarcastic or not, but yes giant makes their own carbon,

ill post my TCR in the next week or so hopefully!


----------



## Logan21

So this is my first post, have been a mtb rider for a number of years but moving over to some road riding as well for training and 100km prep.

Picked up my new bike today.

2010 TCR Advanced 2

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/img1079v.jpg/

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img1077b.jpg/


I am on the cusp of a L and XL frame as I am 6'4 but went for a L frame and my LBS put a 120mm stem on it, the XL made me to stretched out and I have had back surgery last year on my lower back so that was a concern.

Went for a few laps round the block today and I felt dialed in already.

Edit why are my pics not showing?


----------



## yuroshek

there ya go mate.


----------



## Workhorse

2010 Giant TCR Advanced 2:

16.1lbs with Look Keo Carbons, Specialized Toupe and no bottle cages


----------



## ddhartzell

Here's my toy...2009 TCR Advanced 3. Force groupset and Carbone SL's are ordered


----------



## seanymph

*new bike!*

just took delivery on January 15th! defy advanced 2...bone stock. too cold and wet here in pa, and with all the salt and rock on the roads i'll wait a couple of months to put it on the road. the trainer will have to do for now.

sonny d.
pa
View attachment 188371


----------



## yuroshek

heres my 2010 giant TCR, Sram Force kitted out with Easton EA90SLX wheels and Giant Connect SL bars and stem!










picture does no justice to this amazing cycle.


----------



## chirider990

beautiful


----------



## Logan21

Loving the Easton wheelset as well, really sets the bike off.

Think that is what I will be getting upgraded first on mine.


----------



## BarkingDog

My new 2009 Defy Advanced 1. Locked (in) and loaded. ready for the first ride on the road. the way the temps are going I am looking at 200-250 on the trainer miles before she will see the asphalt.


----------



## ddhartzell

*all ready to go*

My ride received a little after christmas lovin', new SRAM Force and Cosmic Carbone SL's. Just need to rain to stop to go be able to go ride!!! :mad2:


----------



## Ventruck

*deleted*

*updated post on next page


----------



## thatdrewguy

(thread bump)
i like checking out some of the pics here and don't like digging for this thread every time...


----------



## toyota

Ventruck, that is one goofy looking setup. if that's where you like to be over the pedals then you are either deformed or have some weird bio mechanical issues.


----------



## jkmacman

i like the easton wheels w/tcr . maybe score a pair next season, the neuvation tubeless carbon are preety cheap now, but i'm still use to clinchers. i must say that on my old trek the alum neuvations perform well this year. well worth $200/ i think my tcr needs an upgrade from the 2003 mavic krysium sl


----------



## mimason

Ventruck, that seat angle looks like a TT bike geometry.


----------



## Ventruck

mimason said:


> Ventruck, that seat angle looks like a TT bike geometry.


It's a pretty old post. I was somewhat in the early stages (despite anything I may have said in the post) of my fitting when coming from a hybrid. Geometry changed quite a bit. Saddle's higher and a bit more rearward, stem is longer by 2cm, and bars are lower ~4cm. Bike is set for my climbing preferences atm.

*edited this post for an updated pic. Eggbeaters+Shimano Vibe Sprint handlebars.


----------



## jkuo

Well, he did say that the frame was a bit on the large side for him, so maybe that is what it takes to get the position he likes. Or he just likes to ride steep.



toyota said:


> Ventruck, that is one goofy looking setup. if that's where you like to be over the pedals then you are either deformed or have some weird bio mechanical issues.


----------



## HaroldC

Picked up my 2011 Giant TCR Advanced SL 3 a few weeks ago and I love it! Changed out the tires, tape and saddle to add some flair to the monochrome look. I've changed the stem to the Giant Connect SL since taking this pic, with blue stripe of course. 

It's going on a diet over the winter - Upgrading to DA 7900 and getting some lighter wheels. Currently at 17lb 5 oz with everything shown. Hoping to get into the low 16s by the spring.


----------



## been200mph

...........


----------



## been200mph

Hoping to get out a bit more before the snow flies; '06 TCR Advanced:


----------



## z1ppster

heres my 'Money Pitt!'

started life earlier this year as a new 2010 TCR Advanced 1.. and since then had a few upgrades :-

SRAM S60 wheels
SRAM RED 11~26 cassette
SRAM RED 1090R chain
FSA Plasma integrated Bars and stem (2010)http://gallery.mac.com/zippster#100616&view=mosaic&bgcolor=ltgrey&sel=0
Speedplay zero ti
Selle Italia SLR Flow saddle (not shown)
++god knows what else  

but trust me it gets used....my mate and i recently rode 500 miles round ireland and religiously follow the wiggle super series.

Lives in my office, gets a full strip/clean after every ride and yes im accused of being obsessive/compulsive  

there are a few more pictures here(well loads actually!) 


Cheers


Andy..


----------



## jkmacman

here's my 2007 giant tcr with camp groupset, mavic krysium sl










thinking about pimping out this bike a bit more for next year. as of now the campy shifters need work (new springs i think). maybe blue tape. i'd like to make it more of a tt bike, but had a bad experience already with aero bars


----------



## frankNbeanz

*My TCR Advanced 1*

This is the other half of Z1ppster's 500 mile Ireland riding partner  

Giant TCR Advanced 1
Mavic Cosmic Carbone wheels
FSA K-Wing Bars
XXX Race Lite Stem
Speedplay Zero Ti Pedals
Dura-Ace 7900 Groupset (latest addition)
Toupe TI 130 Saddle

Used to live in the bedroom, got demoted to spare room  

Enjoy

Kev


----------



## HaroldC

Just a few of the bikes after our Saturday morning group ride. Yes, those are 4 TCR Advanced SL bikes. The three on the right all have Di2......

]


----------



## rward325

I hope Y'all are getting sponsorship dollars for that! I'll have to take a picture of my group. It looks like a Specialized convention.


----------



## HaroldC

deleted duplicate post


----------



## z1ppster

NICE TCR's in ere!

lmao @ franknbeanz "Used to live in the bedroom, got demoted to spare room"

i bet your misses was happy sharing a bed with you and your bike


----------



## jkmacman

here's my 2007 tcr advanced from earlier in the year. these hutch trainor tires are now on my neuvations on my trek 5600. i currently have blue cont's, on but thery're worn so i have blue vreidestein i may put on, i'm not sure. the campy shifters need work. i may wit until next year to have the bike worked on, as my trek 5600 is really for the winter/training. also i'm prettysure my wrench fixed the seat alignmnet issue 











comments welcome and appreciated on the set-up. do you think i should upgrade the wheel set? i don't race much. these wheels are at least from 2003 as they came with a 2003 trek i purchased used. downhill over 40 mphs the front wheel shakes a little. this past year i wanted a nicer wheel set. but i should ended up with neuvations m28 for my trek and now the cheap bonty wheel set is for my trek on the the trainor:thumbsup:


----------



## Ventruck

jkmacman said:


> here's my 2007 tcr advanced from earlier in the year. these hutch trainor tires are now on my neuvations on my trek 5600. i currently have blue cont's, on but thery're worn so i have blue vreidestein i may put on, i'm not sure. the campy shifters need work. i may wit until next year to have the bike worked on, as my trek 5600 is really for the winter/training. also i'm prettysure my wrench fixed the seat alignmnet issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments welcome and appreciated on the set-up. do you think i should upgrade the wheel set? i don't race much. these wheels are at least from 2003 as they came with a 2003 trek i purchased used. downhill over 40 mphs the front wheel shakes a little. this past year i wanted a nicer wheel set. but i should ended up with neuvations m28 for my trek and now the cheap bonty wheel set is for my trek on the the trainor:thumbsup:


From someone who doesn't really race either, just work with wheels that you have, that still work. I'm still running "dirt-cheap" wheels (price and model) on my TCR, and quite frankly, I like that at least the front Mavic Aksium (rear was involved with crash) only needed truing once in 4-5 years - after exchanging owners. For the purpose of just riding. Wheels I've grown to really trust > newer, faster wheels that I don't need. Peace of mind.

I'm not saying there aren't lighter wheels out there that can last, but really: If your Neuvations work, no really need to spend further until they break. If this is an aesthetic concern, it's your money.  

And @HaroldC. I'm don't have a Di2 poster hanging in my room, but sweet Jesus. Baller-status convention on that bike rack.


----------



## jkmacman

this wheelset in pic (camp on mavic) is still with the tcr. the tires (hutch trainor) are on the neuvations (shimano 9 speed). i only do 2 or so races per year, not counting club tt. actually only one on road, 2nd race is sunday is an off road bi athlon and i am not doing it this year since its halloween. 

my mtb not a tcr but its a giant


----------



## jkuo

Here's my TCR TT. It's my only bike for now and replaced my carbon Fuji Team. I got it for triathlons and maybe I'll get into time trialing next year.


----------



## Ventruck

jkuo said:


> Here's my TCR TT. It's my only bike for now and replaced my carbon Fuji Team. I got it for triathlons and maybe I'll get into time trialing next year.


Nice. Rare sight for me. 

Call me weird, but I'd totally want one to make an aero road setup...seeing as Giant doesn't make "aero-specific" (well, I guess featherweight-specific ones as well) road bikes and opts for one balanced setup.


----------



## jkuo

Yeah, I've never actually seen on in person until I got this one. I picked it up for pretty cheap just to get a tri/TT bike. Sometime next year, I probably will convert this into an aero road bike and get a more dedicated tri bike. The geometry isn't that far off from a road bike and the seatpost is adjustable; I have it in the steepest position right now. 



Ventruck said:


> Nice. Rare sight for me.
> 
> Call me weird, but I'd totally want one to make an aero road setup...seeing as Giant doesn't make "aero-specific" (well, I guess featherweight-specific ones as well) road bikes and opts for one balanced setup.


----------



## rward325

Ventruck said:


> Nice. Rare sight for me.
> 
> Call me weird, but I'd totally want one to make an aero road setup...seeing as Giant doesn't make "aero-specific" (well, I guess featherweight-specific ones as well) road bikes and opts for one balanced setup.


They don't? Then what the heck is this?


----------



## jkmacman

it's almost as if people didn't know giant had a line of tt bikes. i actually saw one this summer at windhan, ny uci world cap mtb race, a spectattor was hiking up a hill with that giant trinity tt bike. imho the bike would look better w/cosmic carbone's:thumbsup:


----------



## Ventruck

rward325 said:


> They don't? Then what the heck is this?


...I didn't dismiss the idea they have a TT/Tri line. I'm speaking in regards to "aero" road lines such as the Cervelo S series, Felt's AR series, etc.

While it probably wouldn't fit under UCI guidelines for a road bike, jkuo's older TCR TT/Trinity doesn't look over-the-top to reinterpret as a road bike for everyday use.


----------



## Chris Gonzalez

OCR C3. Basically stock with 105 triple group.


----------



## HaroldC

Update - A few mods since last time:
-Giant Contact SLR Carbon Stem
-Giant Contact SLR Handlebars
-DA Cranks
-Zipp 101s

Here's the the pic as of today:


----------



## lockwood1

Harold your Giant looks way cool, but have you consider gray handlebar tape it will look definitely better and will contrast even better with your 101's and the lettering of the down tube. Just my two cents.


----------



## jkmacman

lockwood1 said:


> Harold your Giant looks way cool, but have you consider gray handlebar tape it will look definitely better and will contrast even better with your 101's and the lettering of the down tube. Just my two cents.


i like the blue tape, and would like it on my trc advanced

it looks like blue cont's same as mine, but i hope to get a new pair for 2011:thumbsup:


----------



## pagong

*09 Giant TCR Alliance 1*

upgrade:
Spinergy PBO's





ECG - Empire Cycling Group ... proud member :thumbsup:


----------



## GEThabet

I've been road cycling for 3 year now...61 years old, 5'7". I currently ride a Giant OCR 1 but am looking to upgrade...and I want something good for hills (easier climbing). Anyone have any recommendations between Giant Defy Advanced, Giant TCR Advanced SL 3 and Trek Madone 5.2 or 5.5? Or something else?


----------



## mimason

pagong said:


> ECG - Empire Cycling Group ... proud member :thumbsup:


Gestolenes license plate.


----------



## mimason

GEThabet said:


> I've been road cycling for 3 year now...61 years old, 5'7". I currently ride a Giant OCR 1 but am looking to upgrade...and I want something good for hills (easier climbing). Anyone have any recommendations between Giant Defy Advanced, Giant TCR Advanced SL 3 and Trek Madone 5.2 or 5.5? Or something else?


Since you are already familiar with Giant you probably would love the Advance SL with the ISP post. You would appreciate the light weight, stiff front end and bottom bracket and compliant saddle feel. Truely an amazing bike. At your young age you may want a more upright ride now so the defy may be best for you. Only you would know.


----------



## pagong

mimason said:


> Gestolenes license plate.


   

why would you accuse me of having a stolen plate?


----------



## GEThabet

mimason...thank you for your input. I will keep this in mind when I shop for my new bike.


----------



## jkmacman

*campy rebuild*

Just got my campy shifters rebuilt also nice blue tape, 3T stem you can't see in pic


----------



## Guest

HaroldC said:


> Update - A few mods since last time:
> -Giant Contact SLR Carbon Stem
> -Giant Contact SLR Handlebars
> -DA Cranks
> -Zipp 101s
> 
> Here's the the pic as of today:


Nice! I just bought a 2010 and I am waiting for a wider handlebar, the same stem, and a braze-on to transfer my components over from my Fuji Team SL. What is your weight now? My Fuji weighs 16.2lbs, and I am hoping to get my TCR down to a similar weight.


----------



## pagong

UPGRADE:
Got this at ebay for $80! Giant Contact SLR Carbon Stem 90 mm


----------



## ethan44

*2003 TCR Composite 1*

Possibly one of the older carbon TCRs. Picked it up for a bargin. Looking to upgrade to a newer TCR when I can find the money.


----------



## Ventruck

ethan44 said:


> Looking to upgrade to a newer TCR when I can find the money.



Why? I mean yeah, a new one would be nice, but don't take away from the fact that's a good bike you got there.


----------



## sw150

Just brought home my Advanced 1. Full ultegra with 105 pedals. Shimano RS eighty wheelset. Went for a short ride after getting fitted. This thing is fast. I loved my Felt F85 but this thing is great. Oh and it came in at 16.9 with pedals. Still have to put cages on.


----------



## jkmacman

fitting sounds good i have mine two years and not dialed in yet . took my old trek out today then put the tcr on the trainor after raising seat a smidge. anyone think my bars or seat is way off. i set the pic with timer so i am not really clipped in


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO




----------



## jkmacman

RUFUSPHOTO said:


>


i have that nite rider battery but after a couple of seasons its only a shadow of its origna;, bought the usb helmet light but does not work w/minewt dual


----------



## icy

Here is my new advanced 1







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## mimason




----------



## rick222

That's just plain GORGEOUS


----------



## ddhartzell

Yes.....I am envious. I WANT!!!!!


----------



## z1ppster

advance 1 (well it was once! with new boots...


----------



## rick222

That shot has got me drooling.....


----------



## s4gobabygo

*my newest bike*

i picked this up last week from a shop near NYC.


----------



## red elvis

nice bike. and welcome to rbr.


----------



## s4gobabygo

thanks. i've been lurking on here for a seriously long time (maybe a decade?), and occasionally posting over on mtbr. 

tcr content:
i bought it from Julio Bikes in Chappaqua, NY for $1799. they had a bunch of other top-end trade-ins that were similarly priced. mine is in such flawless condition that i'm actually wondering whether it was ever even ridden! chain was sticky and clean, with no stretch. Cogs, chainrings, tires, brake pads and braking surfaces all show no wear. no road grit in the fork crown or bb cups/shell, cables came out squeaky clean, and there's not a single scratch or blemish on the entire bike, including all components. i've since put about 600 miles on the bike, so i've already put more wear on it than the last owner did! overall, couldn't be happier!


----------



## Ventruck

*Edit: posted a new update.*

Nothing to see here.


----------



## red elvis

this is my first time to see a giant bike with campy components. i bet your bike weighs around 15 lbs.


----------



## red elvis

s4gobabygo said:


> i picked this up last week from a shop near NYC.


this is my first time to see a giant bike with campy components. i bet your bike weighs around 15 lbs.


----------



## s4gobabygo

yes sir. it weighs 15.26 lbs right now with the heavy eggbeaters (and 2 cages and a computer). the look keo carbons i have on the way will bring it down to 15.10 lbs, so i'm only a couple tweaks away from my goal, the 15-pound uci limit. this is my first campy group, and i have to say i'm really impressed.


----------



## shallot

you guys are really happy ,i live in china,in my country,TCR is very different fromyours,my bike is TCR 6500 ,i think i can show you next time ,its a kind of rubbish。the frame is soft and unstable


----------



## TAOS07

*2006 Giant TCR Comp 3*

???


----------



## ddhartzell

Aaaahhhh.... no its not. Says Schwinn right on it.


----------



## TAOS07

ddhartzell said:


> Aaaahhhh.... no its not. Says Schwinn right on it.


Hrm, looks pretty close to me:


----------



## jkmacman

*brick and mortar tcr*



red elvis said:


> this is my first time to see a giant bike with campy components. i bet your bike weighs around 15 lbs.


i posted this bike a few times on this thread, sorry i am no showing dr's but this is a campy bike, components comadered from my trek 5600 2003, shifters just rebuilt this season, seat recently shifted forward as a roadie mentioned i should, even though he recinded his thought it would help. thinking i'll pick up a new conti for the rear, but have bonti as a trainor freiendly tire, amidst all this rain we have in north east and much of the usa










btw this bike is crazy light, front brakes stills squeeky after replacing pads and alchohol on the rim, does the stone help smooth out, or is this expecterd from a 10 year old as i got this wheel set off the 2003 trek i picked up used


----------



## Ventruck

TAOS07 said:


> Hrm, looks pretty close to me:


But not quite. Differences to spot about the frame/forks alone:
-Finishing weave is obviously different. TCR's 3K versus the Pelotons 12K
-Headtube on the TCR is tapered. Peloton maintains a straight profile.
-Fork blades are flatter and straigher on the TCR
-TCR's seatstays are curved while straight on the Peloton
-Seattube/toptube junction on the TCR looks wider.
-If I make out right, the Peloton doesn't use the 2-bolt seatpost collar like the TCR

I don't think we have to go further on it. Unless you're trolling, or somehow dressed a TCR up like a Peloton, they're simply not the same bike. Only similarity of the frames are the compact geometry...if the Peloton's toptube is appropriately sized. A lot of generic frames look like the TCR because it's design isn't so distinguished - particularly with tubing, until the more recent models where there's squared profiles.


----------



## ddhartzell

Maybe close....I don't know. Giant does make alot of frames for alot folks. I was just commenting on the title vs badging.


----------



## TAOS07

Now that you mention it, the Schwinn does seem to be a bit more hefty. It has a reputation for being very very stiff. So is it possible that it could have been made by Giant just not exactly to the same specs as the TCR? The component package of the 2007 Peloton is listed as almost the exact same as the one on the 2006 TCR Comp... I rechecked and not as close as I originally thought. My theory is falling apart now. 



Ventruck said:


> But not quite. Differences to spot about the frame/forks alone:
> -Finishing weave is obviously different. TCR's 3K versus the Pelotons 12K
> -Headtube on the TCR is tapered. Peloton maintains a straight profile.
> -Fork blades are flatter and straigher on the TCR
> -TCR's seatstays are curved while straight on the Peloton
> -Seattube/toptube junction on the TCR looks wider.
> -If I make out right, the Peloton doesn't use the 2-bolt seatpost collar like the TCR
> 
> I don't think we have to go further on it. Unless you're trolling, or somehow dressed a TCR up like a Peloton, they're simply not the same bike. Only similarity of the frames are the compact geometry...if the Peloton's toptube is appropriately sized. A lot of generic frames look like the TCR because it's design isn't so distinguished - particularly with tubing, until the more recent models where there's squared profiles.


----------



## airforcefirefighter

*My Giant.*

Giant OCR 1


----------



## duvla

*My humble TCR*

mostly Ultegra SL & FSA
white seatpost is on its way :thumbsup:


----------



## duvla

one more angle


----------



## rward325

Nicely done sir! Very nice bike.


----------



## duvla

Thanks!
will be even nicer with this one


----------



## Ventruck

duvla said:


> mostly Ultegra SL & FSA
> white seatpost is on its way :thumbsup:


You set and dressed that thing up perfectly. Doesn't look like it's going out of style (or enjoyment) anytime soon.


----------



## duvla

New seat (Prologo Nago Evo), white seatpost (Ritchey WCS) and bit more elegant bottle cages, now I'm happy 
Only remaining thing would be the Ultegra pedals in 'ice-gray'.
What do you guys think about speedplays? Are they worth the amount of money you got to spend to get them?


----------



## lockwood1

duvla said:


> New seat (Prologo Nago Evo), white seatpost (Ritchey WCS) and bit more elegant bottle cages, now I'm happy
> Only remaining thing would be the Ultegra pedals in 'ice-gray'.
> What do you guys think about speedplays? Are they worth the amount of money you got to spend to get them?



very, very nice indeed:thumbsup:


----------



## jkmacman

got a new wheel set for my tcr-advanced.









todays ride
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/83598025


----------



## DM.Aelis

*My new Giant.*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3339711

Loving it.


----------



## Italianrider76

2011 TCR Advanced SL


----------



## dwc032

Its not a TCR, but its a Giant! 2010 Giant Defy Advanced 2.


----------



## Ventruck

*Update of the Franken-ish bike.*

Killed my previous post for thread bump as I post another update:

Kinda saved an older American Classic Sprint 350 rear wheel. Originally a leisure project, I trued and re-tension'd it as best as I could, to the point where no wobble or brake shuddering. Doubt I can reach perfection as the rim is pretty beat, but the hub is still great and hill descents feel much better than my Performance Apollo. Also went back to the RaceFace Cadence crank because of the length; chainrings are a Rotor Q 39t, and S-Works outer. The latter was gnabbed at a steal price and for aesthetic preference. The fact that it sits a bit more inward than the Cadence ring was just an unexpected bonus for my front shifting. Went black with the tape because I got tired of white since November.

Finally, I added a REVL (bytheHive) rear brake because of the price I got - look to get a front later on as I love it functionally. I'm aware that I've gone overkill with the "upgrading", but overall I've probably saved a couple hundred overall with the prices I got some of the things for. I'd only abandon the frame because of the long headtube length, but that's not enough of a reason to move on nor is it reigning over the comfort of familiarity.

Took a crappy cellphone pic and did a sleezy edit to hide some of the quality atm. Probably slap a higher-res pic later of the side profile, which I usually keep for reference anyway.


----------



## djtodd

*My 2010 Defy*

The evolution is complete. 

My 2010 Defy 2 was my first road bike. I got bitten quick and hard by the riding bug, and slowly the Defy wasn't quite all I wanted. 

Swapped the wheels out for Easton EC90 58mm aero rims (the hills in this area are conducive to carbon, no long descents), the stem was replaced for the SLR, moved the group set up to a mix of 6700 with a 6600 RD and 105 pedals. all bought off CL and saved a bundle. Saddle is a Fizik Arione. 

Computer is a Cateye Strada double wireless, but I let Cyclemeter on my iPhone track the KMs on club rides from a pocket on my jersey. 

I put nearly 200km on it every weekend. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## vespa_14

*my trusty little OCR (pop-cycle)*

not sure what year it is, though...


----------



## vespa_14

*my trusty little OCR (pop-cycle)*

not sure what year it is, though...


----------



## Italianrider76

Either 2007 or 2008


----------



## bocksta

Nice job DJTodd !


----------



## vespa_14

Italianrider76 said:


> Either 2007 or 2008


thanks for the info! LBS got it for me late '08...


----------



## snchin

wrongly posted


----------



## duvla

nice ride 
do you really sit that low?


----------



## snchin

*2011 tcr 1*

My new acquisition after moving from a trek 1500 slr. 
It's a 2011 TCR1 with Shimano 105 (5700).
Brakes are useless tektro. Gonna upgrade them soon.

Bike needs better pics though.


----------



## snchin

*His and hers*

Clearer picture of my bike as well wifey's ride. 

Her bike was recently completed and it's a joy to ride.
2010 TCR2 frame 
Full 5700 Grouppo
Shimano WH550 wheelset 
FSA Gossamer Bar
Uno stem and post
Fizik Aliante Saddle


----------



## jmitro

Here's my brand "new" 2005 Giant TCR Advanced team bike, size M. Just received it today, and can't wait to take it out tomorrow and get it sized. Plans? Probably not much right now other than tune up and maybe some black rims (although these Dura Ace rims feel quite light). I also have some pink-trimmed race tires (Michelin Pro Race 3) on the way.


----------



## lewdvig

15lb 9oz


----------



## snchin

sweet looking ride


----------



## lewdvig

If you are referring to mine, thanks! I have matching blue hudz on there now.

It's a comfy and fast ride.


----------



## MONsterD

My 09 TCR Advanced Anti-weightweenie. built up with Sram Apex and Mavic CXP-22's. 17 lbs 14 oz with pedals. Stiffer and more stable than my old 04 TCR Composite and yet more comfortable.


----------



## 2silent

My ocr is a recent acquisition and highly evolving. Interesting pics here...

http://rideonpurpose.blogspot.com/

I bought her cracked


----------



## lewdvig

2silent said:


> My ocr is a recent acquisition and highly evolving. Interesting pics here...
> 
> http://rideonpurpose.blogspot.com/
> 
> I bought her cracked


Interesting blog. I'd like more details on how you repaired the crack.


----------



## 2silent

Simply removed enough carbon around the crack such that I could add enough to feel safe without changing tube shape or profile. Added 1-5 layers of carbon reducing number near edges, applied pressure while she set. Took about 30 minutes of sanding and some good rattle can clear coat to final product. Most repairs are likely to be tougher. Ironically, i performed identical repair on another ocr a couple days later. Two with same damage, and both brand new damaged in shipping... repaired within a week. 

Btw- what year is mine? I just 0rdered some nicer long reach brakes


----------



## Ventruck

Nice ride and job. I guess there's no question to how well it's been if you've already thrown it into a crit.

Looks like a 2005 module when compared to complete bike:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...5&Brand=Giant&Model=OCR+Composite+1&Type=bike 

Giant had the mostly-bare paint scheme going on that time for their TCR's as well.


----------



## 2silent

thanks- I knew it was about 5 years old. Apparently the shop got it in broken when new and kept it as some sort of wall art/demonstration. I sort of like the color scheme too.

Raced another crit tonight- this time i got 3rd. Sort of disappointed, but I'm moving on to cat 3 now regardless (I'm new to road racing- have only had 7 "sanctioned" starts)


----------



## polosport8462

botto said:


> it's definitely not the heartland. :wink:
> 
> 
> this is a very nice picture here. I would love to ride in this place too.
> 
> thanks for sharing


----------



## polosport8462

HaroldC said:


> Update - A few mods since last time:
> -Giant Contact SLR Carbon Stem
> -Giant Contact SLR Handlebars
> -DA Cranks
> -Zipp 101s
> 
> 
> 
> What year is your bike?


----------



## polosport8462

jmitro said:


> Here's my brand "new" 2005 Giant TCR Advanced team bike, size M. Just received it today, and can't wait to take it out tomorrow and get it sized. Plans? Probably not much right now other than tune up and maybe some black rims (although these Dura Ace rims feel quite light). I also have some pink-trimmed race tires (Michelin Pro Race 3) on the way.
> 
> Very nice color bike you got there.
> 
> thank you for sharing


----------



## polosport8462

BarkingDog said:


> My new 2009 Defy Advanced 1. Locked (in) and loaded. ready for the first ride on the road. the way the temps are going I am looking at 200-250 on the trainer miles before she will see the asphalt.
> 
> 
> very nice color bike you got there wish I was into road bike earlier.


----------



## spectre-73

*something a bit different*

My new 2011 TCR Advanced SL with Campagnolo record 11 speed


----------



## jmitro

that's a beauty


----------



## vespa_14

duvla said:


> nice ride
> do you really sit that low?


sorry, were you referring to the orange OCR? I'm only 5'2" and got short stubby legs


----------



## duvla

vespa_14 said:


> sorry, were you referring to the orange OCR? I'm only 5'2" and got short stubby legs


:thumbsup:

Is that the smallest frame they make then?


----------



## vespa_14

duvla said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that the smallest frame they make then?


not 100% sure if they make an XS, LBS ordered an S for me; plus the sloping frame gives just enough standover clearance for me


----------



## roadrashxx

TCR Advanced SL 2010. Dura Ace 7800 from my TCR Advanced 2006 T-Mobile and new Dura Ace 7900 C24 wheels.

Even before putting on the new wheels, was pleasantly susprised at how much more responsive it was compared with the 2006.





New chain and cassette (before they got dirty):


----------



## mimason

roadrash, nice bike. If you don't want to take heat on these forums though make sure you take pics with the chain on the big ring, align the tire label at the valve stem when moutning and please throw away the valve caps.


----------



## Gus90

Sweet looking bike Roadrashxx.


----------



## Italianrider76

Great ride Roadrash!


----------



## roadrashxx

Italianrider76 said:


> Great ride Roadrash!


Gotta love the white TCR's ;-)


----------



## Gus90

Assuming the Defy replaced the OCR, here's mine. Only issue so far is that I wish they would have routed the shifter cables under the tape but oh well.









<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6061217348/" title="IMG_0096 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6088/6061217348_b06debde76_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0096"></a>


----------



## Ventruck

I wouldn't be too bothered about the lack of internal routing. For some bikes, Shimano's internal setup can be finicky. 


Nice ride. Like what you did with the cages' color scheme.


----------



## Gus90

Thank you Venturck. I bought them the day I picked up my bike. I was lucky that the red matched so well. The cages are made by blackburn and have exposed carbon fiber on the inside which really looks cool too.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Just got my TCR and love it!!!


----------



## duvla

z1ppster said:


> advance 1 (well it was once! with new boots...


One of the prettiest ever!


----------



## Gus90

better post some pics pitbull and share! congrats on your new bike. Enjoy!


----------



## sw150

Some pics from the JDRF ride for the cure from last weekend in La Crosse Wi.


----------



## jmitro

there are some great looking bikes in this thread.
Here's my latest photo after a Specialized body geometry fitting (raised the seat and adjusted several times), adding my Cateye V3 computer, and new Mavic Cosmic Elite wheels and Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick tires.
Rode a metric century 2 weeks ago at 20.9 mph average.


----------



## Ventruck

jmitro said:


> there are some great looking bikes in this thread.
> Here's my latest photo after a Specialized body geometry fitting (raised the seat and adjusted several times), adding my Cateye V3 computer, and new Mavic Cosmic Elite wheels and Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick tires.
> Rode a metric century 2 weeks ago at 20.9 mph average.


I envy the T-mobile rides because most other TCR's around that generation imo start to look outdated easily in comparison.

Oh well, my service is ATT. But still, I'm jealous.  Nice ride.


----------



## LMWEL

*Another Defy (Hope nobody minds)*

Here's my 2009 Defy 2 with brand new Mavic Cosmic Elites I found on Craigslist. It is my first Road bike (as an adult) but, after a year and a half, the new wheelset makes it feel like a new bike.


----------



## lewdvig

Sad to post this, not sure how long its been there, discovered while wash the bike this evening.

Only 3,000 km on it or so.

Hopefully it is something they will warranty.

No impact, it looks like it blistered inside and burst out.


----------



## Ventruck

lewdvig said:


> Sad to post this, not sure how long its been there, discovered while wash the bike this evening.
> 
> Only 3,000 km on it or so.
> 
> Hopefully it is something they will warranty.
> 
> No impact, it looks like it blistered inside and burst out.


Hope that warranty works out.

My TCR has developed a very slight bit of flex (FD rubbing when climbing). Supposedly it's happening to many others with older models. Not really panicking for a new frame, and somewhat convincing (err, hyping) myself it has to do with my presumably stiffer BB-spindle interface. Without the stupid plastic inserts in my original RaceFace X-Type bearings (swapped for Eduro steel bearings), things have felt more responsive. The timing of the bearing swap and observed rubbing coincide.


----------



## z1ppster

duvla said:


> One of the prettiest ever!


Thanks, sadly sold now but not forgotten... and replaced with this  my new build.. (very similar i know )


----------



## roadrashxx

Did the rear tyre kick or scrape something sharp against it?

Did it go through the primer and into the bare carbon as well?

Worst case scenario if Giant don't warranty it, it shouldn't be too hard to patch up and is not structural? I'm not an expert though...

Hope it works out.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

Good luck eiththe warranty, giant isn't to sketchy about replacement  looks like you get the new 2012 framset!


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

Here my contribution. The new 2012 TCR Composite 1. Got my first century ride on it today, and it was my first time out!


----------



## lewdvig

roadrashxx said:


> Did the rear tyre kick or scrape something sharp against it?
> 
> Did it go through the primer and into the bare carbon as well?
> 
> Worst case scenario if Giant don't warranty it, it shouldn't be too hard to patch up and is not structural? I'm not an expert though...
> 
> Hope it works out.


Not that I am aware of. There are no marks, just a burst of splintered carbon. Really weird.

Have not heard a peep from GIANT, original bike shop was in another city (I impulse buy on biz trips) they took a week to tell me that I should take it to a GIANT LBS.


----------



## jermso




----------



## Gus90

Love that paint scheme Carbon_NiHM. That is sharp. Good taste on the bottle cage too. I have the same one on mine


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

^ yah coincidently enough that was the only cage worth buyin on the shelf and it wa the only one left at a 50%discounted price, hence it wa meant to be!!!


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

Gus90 said:


> Love that paint scheme Carbon_NiHM. That is sharp. Good taste on the bottle cage too. I have the same one on mine


Just noticed your Defy!

I love how you contrasted your Bottle cages according to your frame, very neat idea, I had the same vision on my bike, but in a gloss black. Or may switch them vise versa. 

Your paint scheme is nearly identical with mine, other than it's pretty much just inverted in color patterns. I would of prefered more white like yours, I hate seeing black swirls on new paint.

I think I need red bar tape to make it stand out more! What you guys think!?


----------



## Gus90

It was luck when I contrasted the cages. I had brought a few up to see how they look as they were putting parts on my bike and when I held the red and white one up, the staff was like that's cool like that so there it was. I think red bars would be cool on your bike but the black looks good too. I imagine mine wont be staying very white for long, they are already getting a little dirty.


----------



## roadrashxx

Carbon_NiHM said:


> I think I need red bar tape to make it stand out more! What you guys think!?


Yes - very nice choice of bottle cage colour! It looks customised.

I was actually thinking white bar tape for your bike though.

If you had red going down the front of the headtube then definitely red but I reckon white would look great.


----------



## matt7411

*My first post.*

My 2010 Giant TCR Alliance
Full SRAM Rival Group
Speedplay Zero Chromoly Road Pedals
2010 Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset
Continental GP4000 S Road Tires
Bontrager Race X Lite Tubes
Fi'zi:k Arione K:ium Saddle
Fi'zi:k Bar Tape
CatEye Strada Double Wireless Cyclocomputer
Forté Lockdown Skewers (64g total)
Forté Omega Carbon Cage (28g each)


----------



## Italianrider76

Nice job jermso. Did you just buy the frame ste and build it up?


----------



## lewdvig

I stripped down my 2010 TCR Advanced for warranty, the frame is 1200 gm and the fork is 520 gm.

GIANT is going to look at it and decide if its covered or not.

So I bought a TCX 1. Carbon is a bit frail for my tastes.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

a little update after a month with the new bike!

This is how she sits now:


----------



## jmitro

that looks sweet, but your handlebars and saddle are practically the same height. Seat rake looks off too. Is the bike comfortable that way?


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

As for handle bar height, I was fitted into a 90mm stem with the 8deg rise just to get used to roomy the bike comfortably. I haven't spent money for a proper fitting assessment since the season here in canada is almost over due to winter hence I won't appreciate the fit.

By seat rake you mean, the tilt of the saddle? If so I do find it a bot uncomfortable during longg rides (60-80 kms) my lower back starts to get finicky. Although I did did it tilted down quite a bit, and I just haven't gotten around into playing with it


----------



## jmitro

It may be an optical illusion, but the seat looks tilted forward a bit. Maybe that's how it's supposed to sit? My Fizik Alliante sits level if you lay a level from the tip to the rear of the seat.

the wheels are sweet.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

Yah, the only thing that changed is the wheelset. I'm still a novice rider, and all I have to say is at least my bike makes me look like a PRO poser. And I'm damn proud to say it!

(although I did take this picture with the bike slanted agaisnt the wall and I tried my best to get a nice shot )


----------



## jmitro

congrats on riding. I'm going on 6 months myself.

the only thing that matters is you enjoy it and stay safe :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtySanchez

*Here's my first road bike*








Here's mine, does anyone know what year this frame is? it says tcr zero and has a ultegra 6500 group set except for 105 crank...how old is that?? Otherwise mavic aksiums, sella italia saddle and forte carbon pedals, i'm happy with it for a first road bike :thumbsup:


----------



## duvla

2002.


----------



## Italianrider76

duvla said:


> 2002.


Agreed


----------



## GoRovers

Old-school mountain bike rider / road bike noob here. A few weeks ago I bought a 2011 Giant TCR Composite, and I'm pretty damn happy. LBS in Costa Mesa did a 2-hour fit the other day (after I'd logged about 120 miles in the saddle over a few rides), and everything seems dialed-in now. If any North OC riders wanna ride the SART with me, please let me know!


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

^ nice! I was originally checkingthis bike out from my LBS, and I ended up walking out with the 2012 model since they ran out of the 2011 stock  still got a hefty deal of only paying the retail price of a 2011!

Gotta love the respect of the affordable carbon frameset!


----------



## GoRovers

Carbon_NiHM said:


> ^ nice! I was originally checkingthis bike out from my LBS, and I ended up walking out with the 2012 model since they ran out of the 2011 stock  still got a hefty deal of only paying the retail price of a 2011!


Carbon, I like your TCR's tri-color paint. (Had to take my bike's photo on the green grass just to prove it wasn't a black-and-white photo! ) My LBS here in SoCal has "No Tax Tuesdays," so I was pretty pleased with the out-the-door price on the already-on-sale TCR.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

No doubt that the simplicity of your pair scheme is still to envy! Lucky you, you get to enjoy much more riding than I can up here in Canada.
although, my good friend and I will tour Cali next year and hope to enjoy the scenery along way to stopovers at my relatives.

I think my bike got a little too much red. I plan on taking Yellow Translucent Vynil and layer/render it on top of the red and hope to get Team Rabobank Colors! It should be a nice winter project for me.


----------



## vespa_14

love that black with white accents!


----------



## duvla

Carbon_NiHM said:


> No doubt that the simplicity of your pair scheme is still to envy! Lucky you, you get to enjoy much more riding than I can up here in Canada.
> although, my good friend and I will tour Cali next year and hope to enjoy the scenery along way to stopovers at my relatives.
> 
> I think my bike got a little too much red. I plan on taking Yellow Translucent Vynil and layer/render it on top of the red and hope to get Team Rabobank Colors! It should be a nice winter project for me.


I love Rabobank scheme, but yours looks also great the way it is for me.
Anyway, I also join the suggestions that you should level your seat


----------



## BrothersEmpire

heres my '10 TCR Advanced 2 (Australian version)

Few small upgrades/additions:

Farfly integrated carbon stem/bars
Carbon bottle cages
Carbon 60mm UD matte finish Clinchers w/ Pro Race 3s
Blackburn Wireless Cadence/speed Computer w/ top cap bolt mount. 

New white bar tape and Silver braded cables just arrived today. Will get a new shot once installed.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

BrothersEmpire said:


> heres my '10 TCR Advanced 2 (Australian version


Gorgeous!


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

Nice!!!


----------



## Italianrider76

Very nicely done.....I know this might sound a little pretentious but I would change the crank (even though your 105 crank is a perfectly good crank) to give the bike a more high end look. Something like a Rotor 3D or an FSA SL-K would look killer. A great job nonetheless.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

Btw, are those integrated stem/handlebar?


----------



## Ventruck

*Jumping ship.*

Last time I'm posting a pic (of what was many) of my TCR. Reality struck: I can't keep convincing myself that at 5'10 I was going ride Size L frame (58.5cm TT) forever. The once-favored forward position I had progressively went more aft, not to mention I still wanted a lower cockpit. It wasn't a bad frame, though, and I'm so hesitant to sell it. 

Still remember it being just a year and a half ago, posting a pic of my sloppy setup here as I tried to find the best fit for my _first _road bike. I bought the bike used as a birthday present from my mom after successful surgery for stomach cancer. Always fixated the idea in my head that the only way I was going to have "another bike" is if things turned out differently in a bad way. Things lined up and I got a lightly-used Ridley Boreas frame - Size 52, 53.5cm eTT, 3cm shorter HT; can be seen in the Ridley Roll Call thread. Can't lie: while I was able to do things with the TCR considerably well, seems like I gained a new set of pedaling abilities with the new frame.

Probably over-glorifying things as there's are much fancier TCR's here. Guess it's that leaving-first-bike disorder.


----------



## jkmacman

i took this pic yesterday at metlife stadium where ny jets & giants play football










this past year i got the easton tt wheel set, but my sweet campy record carbon crank broke (left arm), luckily i kept the chorus crank and its back on, had campy record shifters rebuilt this year(its 2003 groupset) giant frame tcr advanced is a 2007:thumbsup:


----------



## mi77915

Here is my OCR-2 that I purchased new in 2007.

Tom


----------



## Guest

A quick pic my TCR
I like it I ride it like its stolen, it never lets me down!!
Cheers Paul


----------



## red elvis

1386paul said:


> A quick pic my TCR
> I like it I ride it like its stolen, it never lets me down!!
> Cheers Paul


what size is your bike?


----------



## Guest

red elvis said:


> what size is your bike?


Hi red elvis my TCR is a 52
Regards Paul


----------



## pagong

UPDATE:

Got a newer frame (2011 TCR Composite) from my LBS for free since the one they sold me originally was a little too big on me ... that's what you call a great customer service! :thumbsup:

NEXT (got these already and just needs to be installed):
FSA Plasma Integrated handlebar (white)
SRAM Force Groupset
Garmin Edge 500

Will send pics once the upgrade is done.


----------



## red elvis

1386paul said:


> Hi red elvis my TCR is a 52
> Regards Paul


thanks. nice bike.


----------



## red elvis

i test ride a 2012 tcr and a 2011 cannondale super six hi-mod and picked the cannondale frameset. it's half off the original price and got 20% discount on the k-force seatpost to match my k-force cockpit.


----------



## calaris

UPDATE:
My 2010 TCR Advanced SL3 was just upgraded with Shimano Dura-Ace C35 Clinchers.


----------



## lockwood1

Here is my 2011 Advanced TCR 1


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

@pagong
@calaris
@lockwood1

Great looking bikes guys!!! I love how the TCR transforms into a mean machine with the deep section rims!!


----------



## lockwood1

Carbon_NiHM said:


> @pagong
> @calaris
> @lockwood1
> 
> Great looking bikes guys!!! I love how the TCR transforms into a mean machine with the deep section rims!!



Thanks bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## pagong

Carbon_NiHM said:


> @pagong
> @calaris
> @lockwood1
> 
> Great looking bikes guys!!! I love how the TCR transforms into a mean machine with the deep section rims!!


thanks! but unfortunately, i'm letting her go 

so, if anyone looking for a M size TCR Comp, send me an offer I can't refuse :thumbsup:

here she is again;
105 groupset, FSA compact crankset, spinergy carbon wheelset, fsa k-wing handlebar with FSA computer mount, Giant Contact SLR Carbon Stem 90 mm. Pedals and saddle not included


----------



## brettels

*2002 tcr1*

Here is my 2002 TCR1......


----------



## sw150

The wife got me a set of Zipps for xmass


----------



## Italianrider76

My other TCR on vacation.


----------



## SpamnRice

*Back on a Giant*

'12 TCR Advanced 1. 2 days & 90 miles = loving it!


----------



## ohpossum

Mostly stock 2011 TCR Comp 2.


----------



## Sasquatch

Ohpossum, what kind of wheels are those? Very nice.


----------



## ohpossum

generic Chinese carbon clinchers. You can read about them here.


----------



## Sasquatch

cool, thanks for the redirect!


----------



## BrothersEmpire

Freshly updated. TCR Advanced 2 with 60mm Carbon Clinchers (custom logos and decals designed and produced by me), Carbon integrated stem/bars, carbon cages, new white bar tape.


----------



## RRH_88

Here Is my New Giant.. It is a 2011TCR Comp 1 Built up on a Comp2 frame as the LBS didn't have a Comp 1 in My size when I went to buy it, and that was Ok with me as I like Black much better then white anyway. They did the build from off the shelf parts in stock parts to match the comp1dirvetrain and then swapped over the dt swiss tires. the nice part was I got to select wider bars and longer stems as they did the fit basically at the same time. they were really great about it too I basically got the bike in OCT at $900 below list as they were clearing for the new 2012 Stock comming in, then when I went to pick it up the boss threw in a $200 dollar Store Credit and one complimentry tune up Plus 25% off anything I bought in the store that day, so you know I just had to get matching ultegra pedles & new Shoes, a fluid pro trainer trainer, bottles ect ect, I ended up spending an extra $800 in the shop anyway plus the store credit LOL. This bike is replacing a 1969 Raliegh record 10 speed that I bought as a teenager new in 1969 so its quite the upgrade for me.
I was able to get in 2 rides outside before the snow flew, Plus I have logged 300+ miles on the trainer on it so far and I am in Love. Hurry up Spring


----------



## Fortordroad

lockwood1 said:


> Here is my 2011 Advanced TCR 1


Very nice. How much did the bike weigh before the wheels?


----------



## Digger51

aboyd said:


> My 2006 OCR C3. Rides really nice.


I have one of these. I got a 2011 BMC RM01 in December, so I ride it more than my OCR c3, but the OCR c3 is a nice ride.


----------



## sponger78

pagong said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Got a newer frame (2011 TCR Composite) from my LBS for free since the one they sold me originally was a little too big on me ... that's what you call a great customer service! :thumbsup:
> 
> NEXT (got these already and just needs to be installed):
> FSA Plasma Integrated handlebar (white)
> SRAM Force Groupset
> Garmin Edge 500
> 
> Will send pics once the upgrade is done.


pagong
You have the 105 group right? Why are shift cable comming off the hoods like that? I have a 2011 CAAD 10 with 105's and they are hidden in the hoods is that an older 105? Nice bike by the way:thumbsup:


----------



## sw150

Went out for 35 miles today on the new Zipps for the first time. Wow they are nice, they roll really well and hold speed great. Also the first time on my new bars. The shop had a pair of take off carbon Devox bars off of an F1 that were to wide for the guy. I had 42's on before and the bike would always feel a little squirly when I would get out of the saddle. These are 44's and feel great.


----------



## lockwood1

Here is my Giant TCR Advanced with update Sram Red components, TRP brakes and KCNC X10SL gold chain


----------



## jliske

*2011 TCD ADvanced SL3*

Just bought my first Giant. Picked this SL3 up on ebay for $1700. Seems to be in pretty good shape. What kind of mods should I do to a stock 2011 SL3, in order of priority?


----------



## jmitro

very nice.
Mods? Depends on your priorities and size of your pocketbook. I would want a cyclocomputer of some sort.....I have the Garmin Edge 705. I also would want a power meter, but that may not be on your priority list. Bike looks nice enough as it is.


----------



## nightfend

I'd buy a Garmin 500 and call it a day. The bike otherwise is great. Enjoy lots of riding miles.


----------



## stumiller

*2006 tcr*

I just built this frame up about a month ago and am loving it so far. This is my first compact geometry frame, coming off a bianchi 928 with standard geo and although the tcr doesn't climb as well as my bianchi, it does everything else hands down better. I love it.


----------



## mtnbikerfred

And here we go! 2012 TCR Comp 1.I added the THE Lux saddle (finest Korean leather and Ti rails) and the Contact SLR stem.










The new Giant wheel systems stuff is pretty kick-A$$. I'm demoing these (P-SLR1Aero). They are just under 1600g and retail for $1600. I'll probably wind up on the P-SLR1. They're tubeless ready, 200g lighter and $600 cheaper. But boy do these roll and look nice. I guess I'll have to see what my friend/mechanic/trainer says about them. I already got talked down from buying the Durace cassette, but he did say I should get the Ultegra brakes and sell the 105's


----------



## jmitro

that is one NICE looking bike! Love the wheels


----------



## japara16

*2012 tcr*

2012 Giant TCR. SRAM Red. Easton EC90. Zipp cockpit. Just finished building it up last month. Rides like a dream!


----------



## ethan44

Wish I could top the above bike. Heres mine.


----------



## berlian

hello, there. I'm newbie here, and I wanna ask about this TCR frame size. I'm 168cm tall and 77cm inseam, which size of tcr I should choose to? S or M? thanks before.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

berlian said:


> hello, there. I'm newbie here, and I wanna ask about this TCR frame size. I'm 168cm tall and 77cm inseam, which size of tcr I should choose to? S or M? thanks before.


I'm almost exactly the same measurements as you and I'd be going for a Small, although for my personal taste I would need a longer stem too.


----------



## jkmacman

i be 5' 9.5" and ride tcr advanced *medium*

if you are 5' 6" i would think you be happy with a small

i rode a large giant for a while it was too big and had accident, i don't recommend supersizing your bike:thumbsup:


----------



## berlian

Sven_Nijs said:


> I'm almost exactly the same measurements as you and I'd be going for a Small, although for my personal taste I would need a longer stem too.


sure I do to get S size, but I was also ride Giant Omnium track for velodrome race, and it was M size with 100mm long stem. it feels very well and I think more aggresive fitting, maybe just for track racing.

my senior said, better a road bike with smaller size than oversized bike will take control of you.


jkmacman said:


> i be 5' 9.5" and ride tcr advanced *medium*
> 
> if you are 5' 6" i would think you be happy with a small
> 
> i rode a large giant for a while it was too big and had accident, i don't recommend supersizing your bike:thumbsup:


agree.. i think roadbike not only comfort, but enjoyable ride is a must.

thanks for advise!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sven_Nijs

http://www.giant-road-bike.com/index.php/bike-fitting-issues/


----------



## larodrigfms

06 TCR 1 full carbon with ultegra and dura ace parts! Im changing the seat to a selle italia saddle. Wheels are Mavic Kysrium elite, and Im going to change out pedals to speedplay frog pedals. Just waiting for next paycheck to get the shoes and cleats to go with pedals.


----------



## jag clyde

*My New 2011 TCR Comp*

Whats up from Jag-sonville, Fl....My New 2011 TCR Comp......SRAM Rival.....My first Carbon Bike.....Been using an Alum Mercier last couple of years....(no more Jolting).


----------



## SpamnRice

That's quite an upgrade. A good looking bike. Welcome to the club!


----------



## jmitro

I ride both my Giant TCR and my Bianchi 928SL. The more I ride the Giant, the more I like it although it's 6 years old. New Reynolds R2 carbon clinchers for training, and a used Rotor3D compact crankset with Quarq powermeter. With pedals and bottle cages it is still under 16 lbs. With lightweight tubulars and lighter pedals it would be under 15lbs. I love this bike.


----------



## SpamnRice

That model TCR was the first carbon framed bike I "rode". Lemme 'splain: I was shopping for my first road bike. Liked the fit of the small aluminum OCR, but wanted to try a medium. "No medium OCRs in stock, but you testride this medium TCR." Cruel bastards....very nice ride.


----------



## verycreativeusername

SpamnRice said:


> That model TCR was the first carbon framed bike I "rode". Lemme 'splain: I was shopping for my first road bike. Liked the fit of the small aluminum OCR, but wanted to try a medium. "No medium OCRs in stock, but you testride this medium TCR." Cruel bastards....very nice ride.


probably trying to get you to buy the TCR


----------



## RC856

Hi folks,

Here's my new TCR Advanced SL


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Very nice (with 10spd Carbon Chorus/Record?)


----------



## RC856

Sven_Nijs said:


> Very nice (with 10spd Carbon Chorus/Record?)


Cheers.
Centaur chainset.
Record mechs and shifters
Super Record brakes


----------



## darwinosx

2012 Defy Advanced 2, Ultegra, locally built Velocity Deep V rims, just put a Brooks Professional saddle on it. I gave up trying to find a slimmer saddle with a wide and flat rear. The Brooks doesn't look too bad after all.


----------



## Gcrosshairs

I like the looks of the Defy Advanced. Their paintjobs look great in person. Once your bum is on the seat you won't see it anyway. Comfort is everything when it comes to saddles.


----------



## darwinosx

Just came back from the first ride with the Brooks on my Defy. Felt great.


----------



## CarbonFlyer

My modified 2010 Defy Advanced 2


----------



## darwinosx

Lot of nice Giant pics in this thread on the weight weenies forum.

Weight Weenies • View topic - Let's see your Giants


----------



## CarbonFlyer

If you flip your stem, do you generally need to lower your seat as well or does it not have any bearing on things. I'm thinking I'd like to do it but I'm not sure if it will screw up everything after i had been fitted on my bike. I know this is probably a really stupid question.


----------



## mtnbikerfred

No. Your seat height and position is for pedaling geometry. Bar reach/stem height Just depends on your riding style and comfort. I subscribe to the "5cm drop" camp on my TCR. I know weird-shaped people that run deeper drops, but I don't Besides "looking pro" what do you hope to accomplish?


----------



## CarbonFlyer

Not so hung up on "looking pro" but I do feel a little too upright. I am getting more comfortable on my bike and feel I might be able to handle more drop in the front. Just wasn't sure if it would mess up anything else in my fit. Thanks for your answer. Ultimately, I guess I am hoping to get more efficiency and power.


----------



## Zachariah

Pagong, nice B5 S4! I have a stage 3 Audi allroad, with TiAL 770s....


----------



## Zachariah

Pagong, nice B5 S4! I have a 380hp, C5 Audi allroad quattro Stage III with TiAL 770s and Miltek catbacks.


----------



## tamato

I just finished, pretty much a complete (tight budget) rebuild on it... thanks ebay! All new cables, housing, full Tiagra group, chain, cassette, wheels, bar, stem, tires, saddle, paint and powder coat. 
I know it's not much to brag about compared to most of these bikes here, but I love it!

(haven't put the tape on yet in this pic, black Cinelli)









Here's what it looked like when I bought it...


----------



## Sun Rider

Turned out real nice tamato.


----------



## tamato

Thanks a lot Sun, I really love it! Oh I just swapped out my Selle saddle for this Fizik, went out for 30 miles on it today and it felt great! Plus it matches perfectly!


----------



## willside

2012 TCR Advanced SE


----------



## tidi

can a saddle height of 785mm from centre of bottom bracket to top of saddle be achieved on a small 2012 tcr?
regards


----------



## tidi

*anyone*

does anyone have a small current tcr model they could jack the seat up all the way within the limit range and measure bb to top, anyone?


----------



## jrs67

*nice bike!*



japara16 said:


> 2012 Giant TCR. SRAM Red. Easton EC90. Zipp cockpit. Just finished building it up last month. Rides like a dream!


looking at bulding very similar bike on exact frame as yours....what BB do i need for the sram crankset?


----------



## Conclusive

View attachment 272779


Giant OCR C-3 with Planet X carbon clinchers.


----------



## gianttcr88

Here is my ole faithful.


----------



## sw150

Just dropped my 10 TCR Advanced 1 off at the shop to have the ultegra swapped out for Red I'll post some pics when I pick it up.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

My 2013 Giant TCR Advanced SL4

Only changes so far are Ritchey Carbon Logic 2 bars, Lizard Skin bar tape, Specialized Toupe saddle, Look Keo Carbon pedals, Dura Ace cassette, Reynolds Assault wheels, and Michelin Pro 3 tires. I might add a Ritchey stem. I also need to cut the steerer tube.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/appraisernerd/8359636255/" title="IMG_5938 by Appraisernerd, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8090/8359636255_eaa773f749.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="IMG_5938"></a>


----------



## Italianrider76

Awesome!


----------



## darwinosx

RC856 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Here's my new TCR Advanced SL


Very nice.


----------



## 0290sl

Wow. I've been debating between the Advanced SL4 and the Cervelo R3 ultegra for a while now. You may have made my decision for me, Wile_E_Coyote. Very well done.

Whats it scale in at?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

0290sl said:


> Wow. I've been debating between the Advanced SL4 and the Cervelo R3 ultegra for a while now. You may have made my decision for me, Wile_E_Coyote. Very well done.
> 
> Whats it scale in at?


Thanks! I have not weighed it since I changed the wheels and a few other bits. Stock the way it came from Giant with pedals, cages and garmin it weighed 16.7 pounds.

You wont be sorry for the choice. It's a fabulous riding frame and Giant give you a good bang for your buck.


----------



## marcusc

I started out biking when I was 14 and eventually wound up with this downhill baffoon, weighing over 45 pounds:










But then I added up the maintenance bills and realized I could get a motorcycle for the same cost, so I did. Unfortunately my calculations didn't anticipate a large speeding ticket+lawyer fees+insurance hikes.

So, I sold the motorcycle and just got this, a 2012 TCR Comp 1. If I ever get a speeding ticket on this, I'll be delighted!










Nothing really planned for now, with exception for a computer. Perhaps a new set of wheels in the future. For now I'm looking forward to the snow melting!


----------



## darwinosx

marcusc said:


> So, I sold the motorcycle and just got this, a 2012 TCR Comp 1. If I ever get a speeding ticket on this, I'll be delighted!


You did good! Lots of fun these bikes.


----------



## marcusc

darwinosx said:


> You did good! Lots of fun these bikes.



Justifying the purchase on a roadbike forum is much easier than to my motorcycle friends though, haha!

They are a bit more on the "YOU SPENT HOW MUCH ON A BICYCLE?!?!" wavelength. And that's with 30% off retail.

Wait until they see my new lycra shorts!


----------



## axl886

Hi all, new here. 

My first road bike... 2013 TCR Composite 2, with Far Sports 50mm clinchers. Enjoying the bike greatly so far, but haven't really taken the new wheels out. 

View attachment 280030


----------



## Italianrider76

Lovely ride!


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

i envy the white paint job axl886!


----------



## frank_ch

New hoops today


----------



## oisiaa

Here is my 2012 TCR Advanced SL with my new Zipp 303 Firecrest Clinchers mounted. 

View attachment 280254


----------



## 41ants

Just built this up today for my wife's entry into road cycling..
View attachment 280266


----------



## oisiaa

Here is my 2012 TCR Advanced SL with my new Zipp 303 Firecrest Clinchers mounted. 

View attachment 280254


----------



## marcusc

frank_ch said:


> New hoops today


Did you notice a big difference with them? It's on my "wish list" but your words might bump it up on the list


----------



## axl886

So I sold off the C2 (couple of posts above) and got myself a 2012 TCR Advanced 2...











Didn't occur to me at that time, but funnily enough... the "56" might have been my sizing if it's not a compact frame.


----------



## ctflower

axl886 said:


> So I sold off the C2 (couple of posts above) and got myself a 2012 TCR Advanced 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't occur to me at that time, but funnily enough... the "56" might have been my sizing if it's not a compact frame.


How are you liking the Advanced when compared to the Composite? Any significant distance in stiffness or performance?


----------



## axl886

ctflower said:


> How are you liking the Advanced when compared to the Composite? Any significant distance in stiffness or performance?


Tbh, I'm rather new to road riding... and I'm never known to have a sensitive butt. But it seems to ride easier, though I doubt the 600g loss is responsible for it.


----------



## ctflower

axl886 said:


> Tbh, I'm rather new to road riding... and I'm never known to have a sensitive butt. But it seems to ride easier, though I doubt the 600g loss is responsible for it.


Sorry, meant to say difference in stiffness, not distance. Anyhow, I've got the composite and am thinking of moving over to the Advanced.


----------



## reinforcement

axl886 said:


> So I sold off the C2 (couple of posts above) and got myself a 2012 TCR Advanced 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't occur to me at that time, but funnily enough... the "56" might have been my sizing if it's not a compact frame.


Sry for my question, are you located in asia?


----------



## axl886

reinforcement said:


> Sry for my question, are you located in asia?


Yes I am.


----------



## reinforcement

axl886 said:


> Yes I am.


The House in the back give me the idea. The Tree also, i thing see it in Thailand. My Wife's family belong to Bangkok.


----------



## WhatGoodIsAName

My TCR Advanced 1 ready to head home after a local twilight road race.
View attachment 282350


----------



## Bajaracer

Having been a Cannondale guy for MANY years, felt it was time for a change. I like the Giant frame look and believe in the technology GIANT puts into their bikes. Being a Cannondale guy, I prefer BB and head stiffness for crit racing and feel Giant will be on par.

2013 Giant TCR frame build Day 1 photo

Cant wait to ride it tomorrow.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

This will be an epic build! I came from a Cannondale also, and do not regret it. What wheelset and contact points are you going with?


----------



## Bajaracer

Thanks !

The build was finished early yesterday and was able to put a quick 50 miles on it. Impressive, I am sure its 90% Placebo effect but non the less.

1. More aero than my older C'dale, also changed my position a little though.
2. Stiff BB feel, you can feel the power transfer
3. Relaxed turn-in compared to the C'dale, not a bad thing. 
4. New dura-ace is worth every penny... everything is new so there is very little friction. That was my biggest joy of the ride. Ultra crisp shifts, short throws, nice ergo shifter grips. 
5. lower CG of the bottle placed was kinda nice on switch back descents
6. road vibrations have gone waaaaay down, very nice ride. I used the same wheelset and air pressure that was one my C'dale.
7. The oversized headtube system feels great, very stiff when in the drops and sprinting. 

I am glad I made the switch !! Kinda wish I did the ISP route but its not a deal breaker 

Final bike weight is 16.2 lbs (heavy wheels set 1660 grams with Conti Gatorskin tires)

Frame: 2013 TCR SL
Groupo: 9000 Dura Ace
Stem: Giant 
Seat: Sella Italia SLR Carbino 125G
Pedals: Speedplay X2
Bars: FSA K-wing standard drop
Wheels: Easton EC70 carbon/alu
Tires: Conti Gatorskins 23c


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Bajaracer said:


> Thanks !
> 
> The build was finished early yesterday and was able to put a quick 50 miles on it. Impressive, I am sure its 90% Placebo effect but non the less.
> 
> 1. More aero than my older C'dale, also changed my position a little though.
> 2. Stiff BB feel, you can feel the power transfer
> 3. Relaxed turn-in compared to the C'dale, not a bad thing.
> 4. New dura-ace is worth every penny... everything is new so there is very little friction. That was my biggest joy of the ride. Ultra crisp shifts, short throws, nice ergo shifter grips.
> 5. lower CG of the bottle placed was kinda nice on switch back descents
> 6. road vibrations have gone waaaaay down, very nice ride. I used the same wheelset and air pressure that was one my C'dale.
> 7. The oversized headtube system feels great, very stiff when in the drops and sprinting.
> 
> I am glad I made the switch !! Kinda wish I did the ISP route but its not a deal breaker
> 
> Final bike weight is 16.2 lbs (heavy wheels set 1660 grams with Conti Gatorskin tires)
> 
> Frame: 2013 TCR SL
> Groupo: 9000 Dura Ace
> Stem: Giant
> Seat: Sella Italia SLR Carbino 125G
> Pedals: Speedplay X2
> Bars: FSA K-wing standard drop
> Wheels: Easton EC70 carbon/alu
> Tires: Conti Gatorskins 23c


Very nice! I have the same frameset (non ISP) with the red accent, Ultegra 6700, Ritchey carbon bars, DA cassette, and Reynolds Assaults. Mine weighed in at about 16.5 pounds. I came from a Six13 and the difference is huge. I have been racing crits and road racing and I find the handling to be spot on. The ride is also much improved.


----------



## Kelvin kimp

my first road bike!


----------



## e_guevara

My Giant TCR 2 '00










I've repainted it twice already. Currently it has a full 105 group, and Fulcrum Racing Quattros.

It now serves as my training/secondary/rain bike.


----------

